# النظرية الهندسية فى انفجار البطرسية



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*

النظرية الهندسية فى انفجار البطرسية

لم أُصدم بحادث البطرسية 

منذ يوم جنازة بطرس غالى فى شهر فبراير من هذا العام (2016) و أنا متوقعة حدوث عمل ارهابى فى ذات نفس الكنيسة 

و ذلك بسبب حوارى مع أبى (المهندس المدنى)

و الذى (الحوار) كان يدور حول قُطر أعمدة الكنيسة و ارتفاعها و المسافة بينهم و على الجمال المعمارى و قدرة المهندس المدنى المصمم 

13معلومة عن «الكنيسة البطرسية»: وضع تصميمها كبير مهندسي السرايات الخديوية








و ساعتها قولت لبابا : نشر المعلومات ديه عل النت خطير جدا _ سهل جدا واحدة تحط شنطة فيها متفجرات تحت عمود من دوللهم و بالاخص العمود دا  و السقف يقع و باباى يا كنيسة 

بابا قال لى : ليه ؟ هو انتى فاكراها كنيسة وراء عشة الفراخ ؟ _ دا لو القيامة قامت : الكنيسة ديه حتفضل هى الوحيدة الل موجودة فى الفضاء الفسيح _ مش أى مهندسين يا بنتى الل صمموا و لا أى مهندسين نفذوا _ دا شغل سنة 1910 _ شغل إنتى و جيلك ما سمعتوش عنه 

و انتهى الحوار 

و مرت الشهور 

و جاء انفجار البطرسية و تذكرنا (أنا و أبى) حوارنا السابق 

لم يكن المقصود قتل النساء و الأطفال : فهذا ليس من الاسلام فى شىء

إنما المقصود : هدم الكنيسة و وقوعها فوق جميع المصلين : رجالاً و نساءًا 

صدقونى : مكان القنبلة بيقول كدة : الذين خططوا و قرروا مكان القنبلة مهندسين مدنى 

هذا تفسيرى الخاص 

عزائى لنا جميعًا وبالأخص لأسر الشهداء
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2016)

مهندسيييييين  هو دا....
مش عارفا اقول ايه -- ربنا يرحمنا
تفكيرك صح يا ايرو-- و زى ما انت فكرتى خوفا فى ان دا يحصل-- غيرك اخد لمعلومات و خطط و دبر و نفز....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> النظرية الهندسية فى انفجار البطرسية
> 
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]ياتكتكاتك الهندسية ... يا حركاتك ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن .. طلع "بابا" هو الصح فى الآخر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قولى لى : لو جبت لك صورة شقة أو أى مكان وفيها عامود عايز يترمم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتاخدى بالصورة ؟ وألا لزمن حتمن تعايني ع الطبيعة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المكان أترصد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قبل التنفيذ وأكتر من مرة كمان .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأترصدت عادات الأمن ( إسم النبى حارسه وصاينه ) وتصرفاتهم وعددهم وتوقيتاتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد واحد أو واحدة راحوا حطوا شنطة فيها متفجرات ومشيوا[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مهندسيييييين  هو دا....
> مش عارفا اقول ايه -- ربنا يرحمنا
> تفكيرك صح يا ايرو-- و زى ما انت فكرتى خوفا فى ان دا يحصل-- غيرك اخد لمعلومات و خطط و دبر و نفز....



*ح تصدقينى أكتر لما تاخدى بالك من رؤساء الاخوان : معظمهم مهندسين 

مرسى 

خيرت الشاطر 

و غيرهم ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ح تصدقينى أكتر لما تاخدى بالك من رؤساء الاخوان : معظمهم مهندسين
> 
> مرسى
> 
> ...


 إحياااتك مسدئاكى ههههههه ما انا بشتغل معاهم هههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياتكتكاتك الهندسية ... يا حركاتك ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن .. طلع "بابا" هو الصح فى الآخر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]قولى لى : لو جبت لك صورة شقة أو أى مكان وفيها عامود عايز يترمم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتاخدى بالصورة ؟ وألا لزمن حتمن تعايني ع الطبيعة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المكان أترصد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قبل التنفيذ وأكتر من مرة كمان .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأترصدت عادات الأمن ( إسم النبى حارسه وصاينه ) وتصرفاتهم وعددهم وتوقيتاتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد واحد أو واحدة راحوا حطوا شنطة فيها متفجرات ومشيوا[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]



*هى ما كانتش صور 

دا فيديو على اليوتيوب مدته ساعتين و 40 دقيقة 

يعنى الل عايز يعد الأعمدة و يقرر أنهو عمود الل تتحط تحته المتفجرات : ح تبقى سهلة عليه أوى 

_______________

أما عادات الأمن 

حتى لو فيه أمن :مش بيفتشوا حد 

يمكن بياخدونا بالشبه 

مثلا عندك : شنط السيدات ما بتتفتش غير فى العيد 

أنا مش عارفة إيه لازمة الشنط أصلا 

بس ما علينا 

الكنيسة الل قريبة من بيتى عليها أمن 24 ساعة (نوباتشيات) 

النوباتشى بتاع بالليل بيبقى قافل على نفسه الكشك و نايم 

مش ح تصدق لو قولت لك ممكن تعدى من جنب الكشك (الفجر) تسمع صوت شخيره 

لكن النوباتشى بتاع الصبح مش واحد : دولى 3 

دولى بأة شغالين بحلقة للناس 

__________________

أما من جهة إن بابا صح : هو طول عمره صح الصراحة 

دا مرة قال لى جملة : أدى دقنى أهيه لو حد .......... بلاش بأة 

بس إتحققت :new2:


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]طلع اللى فجر مش مهندس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طلع " شفيييييييييييييق " يا اااراااجل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أكمن ( أكياس الجوافة ) اللى عاينوا الموقع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفوش أنهم أمام جثة أنتحارى عبارة عن راس وساقين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مع إن أى حومار قضى شهر واحد بس فى المعمل الجنائي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيقدر يفرق بين جثة مُتضررة من أنفجار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجثة كانت لابسة حزام ناسف [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طلع اللى فجر مش مهندس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طلع " شفيييييييييييييق " يا اااراااجل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أكمن ( أكياس الجوافة ) اللى عاينوا الموقع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفوش أنهم أمام جثة أنتحارى عبارة عن راس وساقين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مع إن أى حومار قضى شهر واحد بس فى المعمل الجنائي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيقدر يفرق بين جثة مُتضررة من أنفجار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجثة كانت لابسة حزام ناسف [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*يعنى مش ست حطت شنطتها و مشيت ؟

اللا !

هو الانتحارى كان قاصد الستات ؟

يخربيته : إيه الل دخل له وسط الستات دا ؟



​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى مش ست حطت شنطتها و مشيت ؟
> 
> اللا !
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]منعرفوش والله ...!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما نعرفوش بالظبط أزاى بتوع المعمل الجنائي مقالوش أن فيه جثة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُشتبه أنها لأنتحاري ..!!!:closedeye
[/FONT]*​​*ولا نعرفوا اية علاقة السيدة اللى مسكوها هى وأتنين كمان معاها*​*العلم عند الله وحده *
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (12 ديسمبر 2016)

ربنا يرحمنا 
ويعزى أسر الشهداء 

--------------


----------



## soso a (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طلع اللى فجر مش مهندس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طلع " شفيييييييييييييق " يا اااراااجل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أكمن ( أكياس الجوافة ) اللى عاينوا الموقع *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفوش أنهم أمام جثة أنتحارى عبارة عن راس وساقين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مع إن أى حومار قضى شهر واحد بس فى المعمل الجنائي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيقدر يفرق بين جثة مُتضررة من أنفجار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجثة كانت لابسة حزام ناسف [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]




وهو اللى بيفجر نفسه بيبقى فيه بباقى اللى مطلعيين  رأسه ورجله موجوديبن
مش داخله دماغى الموضوع بصراحه[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

soso a قال:


> وهو اللى بيفجر نفسه بيبقى فيه بباقى اللى مطلعيين  رأسه ورجله موجوديبن
> مش داخله دماغى الموضوع بصراحه



*بيقولك ديه سيقان الانتحارى عشان فيها شعر :closedeye

إلا بقى إذا قولنا إن ممكن تكون سيقان ست مش عاملة ............. 

تقدرى تقولى كدة ؟ :t9:

تقدرى ؟

تقدرى ؟

:t9:
​*


----------



## soso a (12 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بيقولك ديه سيقان الانتحارى عشان فيها شعر :closedeye
> 
> إلا بقى إذا قولنا إن ممكن تكون سيقان ست مش عاملة .............
> 
> ...



:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:

لاء مقدرش 
ههههههه ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2016)

السيسى بنفسة هو من اول هذا التصريح عن الانتحارى
معقول ان اكبر راس سياسى فى مصر يتكلم من فراغ لسد خانة وقفل القيل والقال وخص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2016)

رايىء الشخصى
ان تصريح السيسى قابل للمصداقية
لانك يا هندسة لو شوفتى اثار التفجير جوة الكنيسة عبارة كلها عن شظايا وحطام متطاير حوالين العمدان والدككك


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*هو موضوع انتحاري ده شكلها غريب على عجيب، يعني (لو حد فيكم راح البطرسية اللي باصلي فيها في كل عيد) دكك السيدات على اليمين صفين وعلى اليسار الرجال صفين، فواحد راح دخل وسط السيدات على اليمين ووقف بعد كام صف من ورا (عند العمود) والموضوع عادي يعني سابوه ومش حد استغرب خالص، مع انه مش طفل ده واحد عنده 22 سنة وشكله - زي ما هو في الصورة الموضوعة على النت - مش مريح (وعمر ما شاب عمل كده في الكنيسة نهائياً إلا لو كان رايح يقول حاجة لحد ناحية السيدات)، يقوموا سابوه وهو سهاهم وفجر نفسه بنفسه، ولما جه المعمل الجنائي مش أخد باله - في الفحص المبدأي - أن فيه جثة واحد اتبقى له سيقان وراس واضحة يعني انشطر نصفين من شدة التفجير، انا عموماً الموضوع مش داخل في دماغي خالص... ما علينا يعني هانكذب رئيس الجمهورية مش معقول طبعاً، المهم كلنا نطلع حبايب في النهاية والكل يشجب ويندد بشدة ويعترض ويقترح والحمد لله قبضوا على الناس بسرعة البرق وكله تمام الحمد لله.*​


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طلع اللى فجر مش مهندس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طلع " شفيييييييييييييق " يا اااراااجل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أكمن ( أكياس الجوافة ) اللى عاينوا الموقع *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفوش أنهم أمام جثة أنتحارى عبارة عن راس وساقين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مع إن أى حومار قضى شهر واحد بس فى المعمل الجنائي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيقدر يفرق بين جثة مُتضررة من أنفجار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجثة كانت لابسة حزام ناسف [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]




*يا صديقي صدق كل حاجة، أصل اللي فحصوا المكان كانوا لسه في سنى اولى فمش خدوا بالهم
بس الحمد لله النتيجة طلعت بسرعة البرق وكله تمام يا ريس
وقبضنا على الجناة وكله الحمد لله فوق التمام
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*اي كان السبب مش موضعنا 
بس اللى مستفزني 
هو التصريح اللى بيقول انه انتحارى ولابس حزام ناسف 
لا ولقوا رجلين وراس توضح هويته !!
امال الفيدوهات اللى الناس بتلم حتت لحم اد قطعة الايد الواحدة دول ايه 
استخفاف بالعقول 
وبيداروا ع خيبتهم انهم كل مرة مابيمسكوش حد 
فقولولك المسيحين غلابة واما نقولهم كدا هايسكتوا ويرتاحوا 
مش هيدخل دماغى موضوع الحزام الناسف دا *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2016)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/2510460116.jpg


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2016)

شوفتو الصوره .... أفهم من كذا إيه ؟ اتحبس و سابوه ؟ و لا هما. قتلوه و قالوا منفز العمليه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شوفتو الصوره .... أفهم من كذا إيه ؟ اتحبس و سابوه ؟ و لا هما. قتلوه و قالوا منفز العمليه ؟


*صدقينى من كتر اللى بيحصل وكم اللى بنشوفوا وبنسمعوا 
ما بقيت فاهمة ولا عارفة ايه اللى بيحصل 
ماهم طالما سابوا ارهابى زي دا 
ماعنديش غير تفسير واحد انهم بيشجعوه ع كدا* ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> رايىء الشخصى
> ان تصريح السيسى قابل للمصداقية
> لانك يا هندسة لو شوفتى اثار التفجير جوة الكنيسة عبارة كلها عن شظايا وحطام متطاير حوالين العمدان والدككك





aymonded قال:


> *هو موضوع انتحاري ده شكلها غريب على عجيب، *​


 *[FONT=&quot]بعيداً عن العواطف نقرا شوية حقائق ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot](1)*​*[FONT=&quot] لم ولن يوجد رئيس دولة فى العالم كله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقوم بنفسه بالأعلان عن متهم بالأسم والسن ومحل الميلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش شغلته نهاااااااااااااااائي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بخلاف أنه [FONT=&quot]تخطى سُلطة[/FONT] النائب العام ... والذى لاذ بالصمتِ الرهيبِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطب الشرعى نفسه قال أن فيه 22 جثة + أشلاء لسيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot](3)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ثم تم الآعلان عن 23 حالة وفاة بالأسماء .. هنا [/FONT]*​ 


*[FONT=&quot]يعنى تم التعرف على الجثة المجهولة والتى قالوا أنها لسيدة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](4)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تقرير المستشفى بيقول أن جميع الجثث ( تحت تصرف النيابة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب فين جثة الأرهابى ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل كانت تحت تصرف " بكلاويس " ... راعى الغنم والمعيز  ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*تعليقاً على الصورة الموجودة على الفيس والمنتشرة:*
*طب  هو كان في 2014 سنة 16 سنة، فازاي بقى دلوقتي 22 سنة، ايه الي خلاه يقفز 6  سنين ورا بعض كده !!!! مش المفروض يبقى عنده 18 السنة دية والا أخد السنة  باتنين والا ايه اللي حصل يا ترى والا دية غلطة مطبعية !!! مع انه قال اسم  متقارب لكن الأسم الأخير مختلف ((محمود شفيق محمد مصطفى)) مش ((محمود شفيق محمد  أحمد))*​


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بعيداً عن العواطف نقرا شوية حقائق ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot](1)*​*[FONT=&quot] لم ولن يوجد رئيس دولة فى العالم كله ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يقوم بنفسه بالأعلان عن متهم بالأسم والسن ومحل الميلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش شغلته نهاااااااااااااااائي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بخلاف أنه [FONT=&quot]تخطى سُلطة[/FONT] النائب العام ... والذى لاذ بالصمتِ الرهيبِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطب الشرعى نفسه قال أن فيه 22 جثة + أشلاء لسيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أبحث مع الشــــــــــــــــــــرطة*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بعيداً عن العواطف نقرا شوية حقائق ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot](1)*​*[FONT=&quot] لم ولن يوجد رئيس دولة فى العالم كله ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يقوم بنفسه بالأعلان عن متهم بالأسم والسن ومحل الميلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش شغلته نهاااااااااااااااائي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بخلاف أنه [FONT=&quot]تخطى سُلطة[/FONT] النائب العام ... والذى لاذ بالصمتِ الرهيبِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطب الشرعى نفسه قال أن فيه 22 جثة + أشلاء لسيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> 
> ...




*انا نسيت اعلق تعليق تاني أن فيه ناس قالت ان اللي حدد الشخصية تحليل ال DNA
ومش عارف ازاي طلع كل ده في خلال 24 ساعة من غير اي بيان رسمي من الجهات المختصة والطب الشرعي
وهل من الممكن تحديد الجاني بهذه السرعة الشديدة بالاسم والصورة الحقيقية له !!!
*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *انا نسيت اعلق تعليق تاني أن فيه ناس قالت ان اللي حدد الشخصية تحليل ال DNA
> ومش عارف ازاي طلع كل ده في خلال 24 ساعة من غير اي بيان رسمي من الجهات المختصة والطب الشرعي
> وهل من الممكن تحديد الجاني بهذه السرعة الشديدة بالاسم والصورة الحقيقية له !!!
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]الأهم ... هو الكارت الجنائي اللى عليه صورته*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكارت الجنائي بيطلع جنب الصورة حاجة أسمها ( التوصيف الجنائي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مُسجل أية ؟؟؟ دعارة /  سرقة / ضرب / عاهة / سلاح / ؟؟؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيتكتب جنب منه الفئة ( درجة الخطورة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة مش موجود الى جوار صورته اللى نشرتها الداخلية !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقالوا انه واخد أسم ( حركي ) ودة معناه ( يا شلة معاتييه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه خطر ومنضم لجماعة أرهابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فين الكارت الجنائي بتاعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأهم ... هو الكارت الجنائي اللى عليه صورته*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكارت الجنائي بيطلع جنب الصورة حاجة أسمها ( التوصيف الجنائي )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مُسجل أية ؟؟؟ دعارة /  سرقة / ضرب / عاهة / سلاح / ؟؟؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيتكتب جنب منه الفئة ( درجة الخطورة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة مش موجود الى جوار صورته اللى نشرتها الداخلية !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقالوا انه واخد أسم ( حركي ) ودة معناه ( يا شلة معاتييه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه خطر ومنضم لجماعة أرهابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فين الكارت الجنائي بتاعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*معنى كده أن لو فيه مجرم بهذه الخطورة ومعروف في الداخلية وله صحيفة جنائية واضحه ومنظم جماعة غرهابية والا حتى مشترك فيها، طب ليه متساب من زمان والا ايه اللي خرجه لو كان تم القبض عليه، وازاي عرفوه بالسرعة دية من غير تحليل لل DNA اللي المفروض على الأقل يطلع بعد 5 ايام، يعني ازاي اتعرفوا عليه بهذه السرعة الرهيبة مع ان اللي لابس حزام ناسف واتفرتكت جثته مش عارف ازاي ممكن يتم التعرف عليه في خلال 24 ساعة فقط دون تاكيد قاطع وبالدليل الواضح، يعني فرنسا بحلالة قدرها لما حصل فيها انفجارات مش جابوا اسماء اللي عملوا الانفجارات في 24 ساعة ولا غيرها من البلاد الأوروبية اللي عندها أجهزة حديثة واشياء مش عندنا نهائياً، ولا حتى اتعرفوا على بعض اشلاء الجثث إلا بعد فترة تحليل ال DNA، لكن احنا في خلال 24 ساعة ويا ريتها حتى كملت 24 ساعة وعرفنا التفاصيل الشديدة مش عارف ازاي وكمان رئيس الجمهورية هو اللي صرح بالموضوع علناً !!!!*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> رايىء الشخصى
> ان تصريح السيسى قابل للمصداقية
> لانك يا هندسة لو شوفتى اثار التفجير جوة الكنيسة عبارة كلها عن شظايا وحطام متطاير حوالين العمدان والدككك


*يا جرجس 
أنا الل جننى إن قعدوا يقولوا : ست دخلت بشنطة وسابتها و مشيت و تى ان تى و12 كيلو 
فقولت فى سرى : فيه ناس شهود عيان أخدوا بالهم بأة 
و إذ فجأة : يا جماعة دا انتحارى 
اللا !
فين شهود العيان ؟
مش بيقولوا الانفجار حدث أثناء العظة ؟
طب يعنى أبونا كان باصص للشعب 
ما اخدش باله من الشكل الغريب الل دخل دا ؟؟
حاجة تجن​*


aymonded قال:


> *هو موضوع انتحاري ده شكلها غريب على عجيب، يعني (لو حد فيكم راح البطرسية اللي باصلي فيها في كل عيد) دكك السيدات على اليمين صفين وعلى اليسار الرجال صفين، فواحد راح دخل وسط السيدات على اليمين ووقف بعد كام صف من ورا (عند العمود) والموضوع عادي يعني سابوه ومش حد استغرب خالص، مع انه مش طفل ده واحد عنده 22 سنة وشكله - زي ما هو في الصورة الموضوعة على النت - مش مريح (وعمر ما شاب عمل كده في الكنيسة نهائياً إلا لو كان رايح يقول حاجة لحد ناحية السيدات)، يقوموا سابوه وهو سهاهم وفجر نفسه بنفسه، ولما جه المعمل الجنائي مش أخد باله - في الفحص المبدأي - أن فيه جثة واحد اتبقى له سيقان وراس واضحة يعني انشطر نصفين من شدة التفجير، انا عموماً الموضوع مش داخل في دماغي خالص... ما علينا يعني هانكذب رئيس الجمهورية مش معقول طبعاً، المهم كلنا نطلع حبايب في النهاية والكل يشجب ويندد بشدة ويعترض ويقترح والحمد لله قبضوا على الناس بسرعة البرق وكله تمام الحمد لله.*​


*ما هو دا الل مستغرباه كمان :t9:

بس يعنى معقولة : إنت ح تعرف إسمك أكتر من الحكومة ؟؟ (عادل امام) :w00t:

لما رئيس الجمهورية يقولك انتحارى : يبقى خلاث إنتحارى 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> * وازاي عرفوه بالسرعة دية من غير تحليل لل DNA *​​


 *[FONT=&quot]نحنو لا يهومونا تحليلات الـ ( دى_ إن _إية )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا عندنا تحليلات يا ( دي_ن _ال_نبي ):smile02[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اي كان السبب مش موضعنا
> بس اللى مستفزني
> هو التصريح اللى بيقول انه انتحارى ولابس حزام ناسف
> لا ولقوا رجلين وراس توضح هويته !!
> ...






حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شوفتو الصوره .... أفهم من كذا إيه ؟ اتحبس و سابوه ؟ و لا هما. قتلوه و قالوا منفز العمليه ؟





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/2510460116.jpg





R.O.R.O قال:


> *صدقينى من كتر اللى بيحصل وكم اللى بنشوفوا وبنسمعوا
> ما بقيت فاهمة ولا عارفة ايه اللى بيحصل
> ماهم طالما سابوا ارهابى زي دا
> ماعنديش غير تفسير واحد انهم بيشجعوه ع كدا* ​



*لا بيقولك هو فيه شبه 

بس دا مش دا 

دا اسمه :محمود شفيق محمد مصطفى 

لكن الل فى البوست : محمود شفيق محمد أحمد 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بعيداً عن العواطف نقرا شوية حقائق ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot](1)*​*[FONT=&quot] لم ولن يوجد رئيس دولة فى العالم كله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقوم بنفسه بالأعلان عن متهم بالأسم والسن ومحل الميلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش شغلته نهاااااااااااااااائي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بخلاف أنه [FONT=&quot]تخطى سُلطة[/FONT] النائب العام ... والذى لاذ بالصمتِ الرهيبِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطب الشرعى نفسه قال أن فيه 22 جثة + أشلاء لسيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> 
> ...



*أنا استغربت الصراحة إن رئيس الجمهورية يتكلم بنفسه كدة 
__________________________
يمكن لاقوا الجثة فى البلكونة ؟

طارت مثلا !​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *انا نسيت اعلق تعليق تاني أن فيه ناس قالت ان اللي حدد الشخصية تحليل ال DNA
> ومش عارف ازاي طلع كل ده في خلال 24 ساعة من غير اي بيان رسمي من الجهات المختصة والطب الشرعي
> وهل من الممكن تحديد الجاني بهذه السرعة الشديدة بالاسم والصورة الحقيقية له !!!
> *​



*بيقولك ممكن يطلع التقرير فى خلال 12 ساعة فى الحالات المستعجلة 

:w00t:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأهم ... هو الكارت الجنائي اللى عليه صورته*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكارت الجنائي بيطلع جنب الصورة حاجة أسمها ( التوصيف الجنائي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مُسجل أية ؟؟؟ دعارة /  سرقة / ضرب / عاهة / سلاح / ؟؟؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيتكتب جنب منه الفئة ( درجة الخطورة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة مش موجود الى جوار صورته اللى نشرتها الداخلية !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقالوا انه واخد أسم ( حركي ) ودة معناه ( يا شلة معاتييه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه خطر ومنضم لجماعة أرهابية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فين الكارت الجنائي بتاعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*الل يغيظ كمان 

انه بيحكى لك تحركاته 

انه أصلا من الفيوم و بعدين بقى تبع جماعة بيت المقدس فى سينا

أها 

دا انتوا عارفين جماعة بيت المقدس كلها بأة ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا استغربت الصراحة إن رئيس الجمهورية يتكلم بنفسه كدة
> __________________________
> يمكن لاقوا الجثة فى البلكونة ؟
> 
> طارت مثلا !​*


 *[FONT=&quot]

*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[FONT=&quot]شايفين الجزء دة أسفل الصورة ؟[/FONT]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دة الجزء اللى بيتكتب فيه الأسم والتهمة والرقم الجنائي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممسوح لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*ما علينا سيدتي احنا مش هانبص على الحاجات الصغيورة دية
ولا الهفوات السطحية اللي مش فارقة معانا، لأننا لازم نتعمق في الموضوع
ونعترف اننا نسيج واحد مش ممكن تُنتشل منه فتلة
كله لاصق في بعضه **بغراء أمير*​*
*


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شايف الجزء دة ياباشا من الصورة ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دة الجزء اللى بيتكتب فيه الأسم والتهمة والرقم الجنائي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممسوح لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*علشان الحبكة الروائية هههههههههههههههههههههه*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *علشان الحبكة الروائية هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 *[FONT=&quot]لو عندك متهم حقيقى ... بتغطى بياناته لية ؟*​​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو عندك متهم حقيقى ... بتغطى بياناته لية ؟*​​



*علشان اللي يحل اللغز يا خد مكافئة عينية 
:yahoo:
*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2016)

ابراهيم عيسى امبارح كان بيقول
اية اللى حصل من تغير فى تفكير الامن ونظامة من حادثة القديسين لحد دلوقت
لاشىء
يبقى الوضع كما هو علية
ربنا يرحم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2016)

*لو مش لاقى حاجة تقولها ..ومش عايز تشتم 
دوس لآيك ... وقول سبحان الله ..:closedeye
*




​


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو مش لاقى حاجة تقولها ..ومش عايز تشتم
> دوس لآيك ... وقول سبحان الله ..:closedeye
> *
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههه** :t25: **هههههههههههههه** :t25: **هههههههههههههه **
هههههههههههههههههههههههه :smile02 **هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مليون لايك مع مليار سبحان الله - 5 ساعات كتير برضو
ده انا كنت لفيت الكرة الأرضية ورجعت تاني هنا
*:close_tem :close_tem :close_tem :close_tem :close_tem
:vava: :vava: :vava: :vava: :vava:
:ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## soso a (12 ديسمبر 2016)

رحمتك يارب بجد 

الراجل ده منظره بينرفزنى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> *​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
> 
> ...



*ما أنا بعارف :thnk0001:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*فيه فيديو لحظة دخول واحد للكنيسة 

هو فعلا دخل بسرعة 

و دخل وراه راجل تانى (بيقولوا دا الامن الادارى)

و الانفجار حصل بعد 10 ثوانى 

الكاميرة الل صورت المشهد : هى الكاميرة الل برة الكنيسة 

طبعا الشخص الل دخل : غير واضح المعالم 

الغريبة الغريبة : ان بيقولك إن مافيش كاميرات جوة الكنيسة 

!!!!!

دا كنيسة القديسين الل عندنا فى اسكندرية : كان فيها كاميرات داخلية 

و الكنيسة الغلبانة الل جنب البيت : محشية كاميرات داخلية و خارجية 

!!!! 

*​


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2016)

فى محامية بتقول انها كانت بتدافعع عنه سنة 2014 كان ممسوك فى مظاهرة اخوانية وهو راجع من الدرس وكان فى ثانوى صنايع واللى بيتكلموا عنه ومفجر نفسه كان فى كلية علوم وده  كلام  دجكتور رئيس جامعة الفيوم   غير انهم عملوا لقاء مع امه واخواته الام بتقول ده مش ابنى وابنى عايش بالسودان؟ 
هو فى ايه الناس دى بتشتغلنا ولا ايه؟ حد يفهمنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا بيقولك هو فيه شبه
> 
> بس دا مش دا
> 
> ...


 فيه شبه ايه !!!
 المناخير دى يا بنتى متتكررش فى اتنين !! ازاى يعنى-- دا هو دا بمنخيره
 و كمان عيونه مميزه و بعيده نسبيا عن بعض و معلقه و حواجبه و دقنه -- ازاى التشابه للدرجادى و فى الاسماء كمان !!


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فيه شبه ايه !!!
> المناخير دى يا بنتى متتكررش فى اتنين !! ازاى يعنى-- دا هو دا بمنخيره
> و كمان عيونه مميزه و بعيده نسبيا عن بعض و معلقه و حواجبه و دقنه -- ازاى التشابه للدرجادى و فى الاسماء كمان !!



ههههههههههههه انتى هتعملى زى العيال من ساعة ما شافوا صورتوا وهما مش مقتنعين بشكل مناخيره  يخلق من الشبه اربعين المشكلة  طيب والاسم والتحليل اللى بيقال انه اتعمل  والالتباس فى انه اتمسك قبل كده فى مظاهرة للاخوان وحرازة سلاح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه انتى هتعملى زى العيال من ساعة ما شافوا صورتوا وهما مش مقتنعين بشكل مناخيره  يخلق من الشبه اربعين المشكلة  طيب والاسم والتحليل اللى بيقال انه اتعمل  والالتباس فى انه اتمسك قبل كده فى مظاهرة للاخوان وحرازة سلاح


 شبه بالشكل دا  ؟و بنفس الاسم و نفس المهنه "ارهابى" كيف هذا ؟
ههههههههه  مناخيره يا بنتى  منخير اسد مميزه جدا  عيونه و حواجبه و دقنه عنده ناحيه  اقصر من ناحيه-- حتى قورته ... لا انا مسكت وشه فصفصته-- دا هو دا--
 بس اختلاف المعلومات  شىء غريب-- و كله غريب-- و الفيديو لسا شايفا-- دى مش كامره الكنيسه-- دى كامرت مبنى قدام الكنيسه -- فين كمرات الكنيسه نفسها !!!! ايه الكلام الفاضى دا-- و بعدين الى دخل دا ماشى مادد عادى و فرض الامن مش باين  غير انه مشى نفس اتجاهه-- فين بئا الى بيقول لك جرى وراه و مجريش--
 و بعدين محتاجين يدرسوا التوقيت و المسافه-- دا دخل مكملتش عشر ثوانى و كان الانفجار حصل--   و حسب علمى المسافه من البوابه للكنيسه اطول من كدا طبعا -- دا غير لو اخدها سبرنت سريع جدا- بس بردوا ازاى لحق يدخل و يوصل لحد   تقريبه نص الممر بتاع السيدات !!- ساعتها كان هيبقى دخوله للكنيسه  بالسرعه الهجوميه دى   ملحوظ جدا لكل الى فيها---
  لكن بالعكس لما سمعت مداخله لواحد شاهد عيان  للميس  قال  انه مشفش حد دخل و لا شاف حاجه خالص ملفته !! قال الدنيا كانت ماشيا طبيعى و يدوب خلصوا سلام على بعض و حصل الانفجار...
 كل حاجه مش راكبه .........


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2016)

محدش مقتنع واللى يجنن اكتر التصريحات الرئيس بالاسم وليه مكنش بيان من الداخلية مثلا؟
ولو نفس الشخص اخوانى وارهابى اتساب ليه ؟ وليه الكنيسة وهى ملاصقة للكاتدرائية مفيش كاميرات مراقبة وازاى الدنيا تبقاسهلة كده
وفى 3 اشخاص غير ده كان دورهم ايه اذا كان ده دخل وفجر نفسه؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> *
> هو فى ايه الناس دى بتشتغلنا ولا ايه؟ حد يفهمنى*


 *[FONT=&quot]أيوة بيشتغلونا أحلى أشتغالات ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وآنى نفهموكى ..سيبك من الولة ومناخيره .. والمحامية .. وأمه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سيبك من القصص دى كلها ونتكلم فى حقائق بدون فتاوى وتخمينات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس نركزوا مع بعض ..

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى جثة فى أى حادث تُوضع تحت تصرف النيابة العامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا الأهل ولا الشرطة ولا أى حد يفتح بقه لغاااااية ما النيابة تقرر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حالتنا دى بتبقى نيابة أمن الدولة العُليا ( جرائم تمس الأمن القومى – أعتداءات أرهابية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لغاية هنا سليم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هنا الجثث كلها ( تحت تصرف النيابة ) يعنى ولا وزير الصحة ولا وزير الداخلية نفسه له دعوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) النيابة – أو – النائب العام هو اللى بيأمر بالتشريح ( أمر مكتوووووووب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من غيره – الطبيب الشرعي – ما يتحركش ولا يشتغل من دماغه ولا يفتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حلو الكلام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السؤال هنا بقى ... هل نيابة أمن الدولة العُليا أمرت الطب الشرعى بتحليل الـ [/FONT]**DNA**[FONT=&quot] لجثة الأرهابى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب لو كانت أمرت – مال الداخلية بالموضوع ؟!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية علاقة الداخلية انها تروح تجيب أخو الواد وتحلله وتطابق له التحليل ؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يُتبع ....وعايزكم تركزوا معايا أوى ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]بعد أمر النيابة بالتشريح وطلب تحليل الـ *​*DNA*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) يرجع تقرير الطب الشرعي للنيابة ( مكتوب ومختوم بالشمع الأحمر ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) النيابة تكلف الشرطة بالبحث فى سجلاتها عن المُشتبه فيهم والمُسجلين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) الشرطة تعرض ما توصلت إليه وتستصدر أمر بضبط  وأحضار شقيق الأرهابى*​​ *[FONT=&quot](*) بعد ما تجيبه ... تعرضه ع النيابة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا .... أنتهى دور الداخلية ... أنتههههههههههههههههههههههى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) النيابة هى اللى تقرر عرضه ع الطب الشرعي لمضاهاه البصمة الوراثية مع الأرهابى المُتفجر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) الطب الشرعي يرجعه للنيابة ومعاه تقرير ( مكتوب ومختوم بالشمع الأحمر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
(*) النيابة تبدأ تحقيقاتها ... وممكن تكلف الشرطة بضبط وأحضار باقى العصابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السؤال... 
لو قلنا سرعة السرعة تربو التربو 5000 جيجا فى الثانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل كل دة تم فى 12 ساعة فقط ؟؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ويطلع رئيس الجمهورية ( فى سابقة عااااالمية لم تحدث فى تاريخ البشرية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأعلان الأسم الرُباعي لمُنفذ الجريمة وسنه ومحل سكنه ؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل النائب العام توصل بهذه السرعة الفائقة وبالأسلوب القانوني الصحيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمُنفذ الجريمة ؟!

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]ولو قلنا أنه فى مثل هذه الحوادث مطلوب السرعة وتجاهل الروتين القانوني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]                           أوكيييييييييية... موافقوووووون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى السؤال حائراً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ما هى علاقة الداخلية بمقارنة تحاليل البصمة الوراثية ؟[/FONT]*​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2016)

متابعينك لعل وعسى نفهم حاجة من اللى بيحصل ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> متابعينك لعل وعسى نفهم حاجة من اللى بيحصل ده


 *[FONT=&quot]جمعوا الراس – قارنوها بصور – جابوا أخوه – حللوا له – طلع هو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]البصمة الوراثية – كشف مستعجل المستعجل – فى 12 ساعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفوق البيعة جابوا تلاتة معاه ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خدوا بالكم ... كل كل دة ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومافيش حد قبلها طلع وقال أن فيه أشلاء لذكر مجهول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أكتشفناها الصُبح ...فى صندوق تحيا مصر
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:999:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> فيه فيديو لحظة دخول واحد للكنيسة
> 
> *​





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و الفيديو لسا شايفا-- دى مش كامره الكنيسه-- دى كامرت مبنى قدام الكنيسه -- فين كمرات الكنيسه نفسها !!!! ايه الكلام الفاضى دا--


 *[FONT=&quot]سؤال – علشان أنا لسة ما تفرجتش على الفيديو –*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى كاميرا مراقبة بتسجل التاريخ والوقت تحت فى الشاشة وتلاقى الثوانى بتجرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى – الكلام دة موجود فى الفيديو ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ماتفرجتش عليه بجد ... أتفرجوا تانى وحد يقولى لى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سؤال – علشان أنا لسة ما تفرجتش على الفيديو –*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى كاميرا مراقبة بتسجل التاريخ والوقت تحت فى الشاشة وتلاقى الثوانى بتجرى*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى – الكلام دة موجود فى الفيديو ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ماتفرجتش عليه بجد ... أتفرجوا تانى وحد يقولى لى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


على حد ذاكرتى مكنش فيه ساعه و لا يوم و لا ثوانى و لا اى بتاع  حتى انا شوفته مرتين و اتدايقت ان مفيش الثوانى الى بتجرى تحت دى علشان اعرف بالضبط كام ثانيه لحد ما دخل و هوب الكنيسه اتفجرت[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2016)

الفيديو ملوش اى ملامح وملهوش علاقة بالكلام اللى بيتقال انه هيظهر الحقيقة وهيجيب الديب من ديله مجرد واحد معدى وبعدها باللحظات الانفجار حصل من غير توقيت ولا تاريخ ولا اى حاجه


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]جمعوا الراس – قارنوها بصور – جابوا أخوه – حللوا له – طلع هو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]البصمة الوراثية – كشف مستعجل المستعجل – فى 12 ساعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفوق البيعة جابوا تلاتة معاه ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خدوا بالكم ... كل كل دة ...
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش حد قبلها طلع وقال أن فيه أشلاء لذكر مجهول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



طيب هنا فى سؤال بيطرح نفسه مين الجانى الحقيقى؟:smil13:
تعتقدوا انهم اخترعوا اى اسم والسلام  او بمعنى تانى محمود ده كبش فدا لمجرم اخطر :ranting:
وليه الرئيس بنفسه اللى قال كده يعنى هو لو الداخليه اللى طلعت بيان بكده حد يقدر يكدبهم؟


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*هو اولاً الفيديو انا مش شوفت له ملامح خالص مش عارف ازاي اتشافت الملامح وواضح ان نوع الكاميرا اللي صورت نوع رديء للغاية أو فيه حاجة غريبة في الموضوع اللي مش كان واضح فيه لا ساعة ولا اي شيء ولا ولامح شخصيات، وثانياً لمعرفة أن الموضوع ده كبير وصعب يعدي بسهولة وعلشان يمنعوا اي مظاهرات وتخطيط لإسقاط الحكومة واللي ممكن تمتد لإسقاط لنظام كله، جابوا ابونا مكاري علشان يقول كلمتين يمنع بيهم المظاهرة وكمان طلع الرئيس يقول انه اتعرفت كل حاجة وكمان بالاسم علشان الناس تهدأ ويبقى كله تمام، صرف النظر بقى عن الحقائق اللي يبقوا يدوروا فيها بعدين، وطبعاً كلام عبود واضح ويوضح أنه تم تسكيت الجميع لأن طالما الرئيس اتكلم مين من بعده هايقدر يقول حاجة !!! خلاص الموضوع كده انتهى ونتقابل بقى في مشكلة تانية تتحل بنفس ذات الطريقة أو بالطرق المعروفة والمشهورة كالعادة.
*​*
*


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]جمعوا الراس – قارنوها بصور – جابوا أخوه – حللوا له – طلع هو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]البصمة الوراثية – كشف مستعجل المستعجل – فى 12 ساعة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وفوق البيعة جابوا تلاتة معاه ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خدوا بالكم ... كل كل دة ...
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش حد قبلها طلع وقال أن فيه أشلاء لذكر مجهول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*لأ اكتشفوها صدفة واقعة في علبة سجاير البيك الضابط اللي كان بيعاين*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بيقولك الإرهابي دخل جري جري جري، طب تصدق بايه انا لا شفت جري ولا حاجة وبعدين هي فين ملامح اللي داخل وانهي كاميرا موجوده صورته بالزمة ههههههههههههههه ايه شغل العيال كده، وبعدين فيه حته في التصوير غريبة، والراجل ماشي عند العربية بعدها تحس ان فيه حاجة اجتزها كأنه اجتاز حيطة مع ان المكان ده مش فيها حيطة خالصن ايه الاشتغالات ديةن والفيديو اهو:
*
[YOUTUBE]fhUQwdnwXUk&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بيقولك الإرهابي دخل جري جري جري، طب تصدق بايه انا لا شفت جري ولا حاجة *​


 *[FONT=&quot]مش لاقى أيتوها تسجيل لتاريخ وساعة ودقايق وثوانى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كاميرا مراقبة مابتسجلش لا تاريخ ولا وقت ؟! ...أومال بتراقب أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين المكاااااان دة كله مافيهوش غير كاميرا واحدة .. ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو فين فرد الأمن اللى تتبعه دهون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أزاى " أحمد موسى " يبعت كاميرا للنيابة تصور من الشاشة هناك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شغل حاوي رخيص .. بيحول العصاية لمنديل .. أدام عيال ببرابير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (13 ديسمبر 2016)

شوفوا الفيديو بتاع ابونا اللى كان فى القداس والشماس مرقس اللى قال إن فعلا الشخص ده جه  السبت بالليل وكان عايز بدخل الكنيسه و قالوا إن احنا خلصنا


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش لاقى أيتوها تسجيل لتاريخ وساعة ودقايق وثوانى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كاميرا مراقبة مابتسجلش لا تاريخ ولا وقت ؟! ...أومال بتراقب أية ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين المكاااااان دة كله مافيهوش غير كاميرا واحدة .. ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو فين فرد الأمن اللى تتبعه دهون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أزاى " أحمد موسى " يبعت كاميرا للنيابة تصور من الشاشة هناك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شغل حاوي رخيص .. بيحول العصاية لمنديل .. أدام عيال ببرابير [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



*هو  فيه واحد اسمه مينا على الفيس قال هذا الكلام كتعليق على فيديو أحمد موسى:  تضارب الروايات بين أحمد موسي والأمن .. بفيديو إثبات، بيتحول لدليل نفي--*

*اللي  باعتين الفيديو "لأحمد موسي" .. ركزوا بالماوس علي واحد ماشي بخطوة سريعة  وكأنه بيجري باعتباره الجاني، كان خارج بخطوة سريعة نشيطة من باب إسود في  مبني الكنيسة علي الشمال (في الثانية 22)، وراح الناحية العكسية باتجاه  الجنينة علي اليمين، وفضل يمشي بعيد عن الكنيسة لغاية ما إختفي عن الشاشة  (في الثانية 54) وبعدها ب 8 ثواني حصل الإنفجار (في الدقيقة 1:02)*

*ولو  كان هو فعلا الجاني يبقي راح زرع القنبلة، وخرج بسرعة راح الناحية اليمين  البعيدة عن المبني والإنفجار المحتمل، وفجرها بالريموت او الموبايل زي ما  أكد الطب الشرعي.*

*--*

*بينما  أحمد موسي أثناء الفيديو بيتكلم عن واحد تاني خالص (غير اللي باعتينله  الفيديو بيشاوروا عليه) جاي من يمين الطريق لغاية باب الكنيسة الأسود في 14  ثانية (من الثانية 38 لغاية 52)، وبعد ما دخل بعشر ثواني بس إنفجرت  الكنيسة (في الدقيقة 1:02)، وده يكاد يكون شبه مستحيل إنه يجري المسافة دي  كلها ب 12 كجم "تي إن تي" ويفجر نفسه في وسط قداس الصلاة جوه.*

*أحمد موسي زعم كمان إن فرد أمن طارد الجاني ده ومالحقهوش، وإنه برضه مات معاه !*

*-------*

*المريب  في الأمر .. إن رواية الطب الشرعي بتؤكد إنه مافيش جثة ولا رجل أساسا بين  الضحايا، لا جاني ولا فرد أمن ولا غيره، بل بس جثة 23 إمرأة وطفل، وجثة  لسيدة مجهولة.*

*وكمان  أكد الطب الشرعي إن التفجير لا كان إنتحاري ولا بحزام ناسف، بل بقنبلة  موجودة تحت كرسيين في آخر صف، لأن الموجة التفجيرية حسب الأشلاء وآثار  التفجير .. كانت تصاعدية من تحت لفوق، مش زي الحزام الناسف، وأكد إنها  إتفجرت بالموبايل أو الريموت كونترول.*

*-------*

*طالما مافيش لا حزام ناسف ولا جثث جاني ولا رجل أمن*

*السؤال  بقي: هل ممكن يكون اللي فجرها بالريموت كونترول أو حتي الموبايل هو الراجل  اللي شفناه خرج بيجري تقريبا بعد 60 ثانية من خروجه من مبني الكنيسة ..  بعد ما بقي في أمان؟!*

*ولا القنبلة كانت محطوطة قبلها بفترة والراجل ده مالوش أي علاقة، وخروجه قبل الإنفجار مجرد الصدفة؟*

*--*

*والسؤالين  الأهم عندي: ليه بتوع الأمن اللي بعتوا الفيديو لأحمد موسي ركزوا السهم  علي اللي خرج يجري من الكنيسة، وراح الناحية العكسية، واللي بيروج فرضية  "زرع القنبلة"، بينما النظام وموسي بيحاولوا*
​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2016)

soso a قال:


> شوفوا الفيديو بتاع ابونا اللى كان فى القداس والشماس مرقس اللى قال إن فعلا الشخص ده جه  السبت بالليل وكان عايز بدخل الكنيسه و قالوا إن احنا خلصنا



*هو انا شوفت الفيديو بس موضوع ان شاب راح الكنيسة بيسأل ازاي يكون مسيحي بتحصل كتيـــــــر في معظم الكنائس وانا عن نفسي شوفت كتير، وكتير سألوني نفس السؤال وقلت ليهم نفس الكلام، فإيه اللي يأكد أن هو ده الشاب اللي فجر الكنيسة كتأكيد يقيني لا يحتاج لشك !!!! وبعدين فين الطب الشرعي والتقرير الصادر منه، انا عن نفسي مش رافض ان واحد انتحاري والا واحدة ست والا مين اللي عمل العمل ده، مش دية المشكلة خالص، المشكلة انه تم التصريح عن اسم الشخص وكله بقى تمام في خلال ساعات قليلة جداً بدون لا تقرير ولا كلام النائب العام ولا اي حاجة من دية خالص، ولا يوجد دليل واضح يقول انهم عرفوا عن طريق كذا وكذا بتقرير رسمي، كلام الرئيس لوحده مش كافي ابداً ومش ينفع كمان وعبود شرح هذه الجزئية بالتفصيل الممل، لأن لم ولن يوجد رئيس جمهورية يصرح تصريح عن جريمة بهذا الشكل، فليه الرئيس يطلع بهذه السرعة ويسبق كل التقارير ويصرح تصريح الكل مش ممكن فيه يقدر يغلطه او يقدر يحط الموضوع في إطاره القانوني الصحيح، لأن طالما الرئيس اتكلم (حتى لو كانت نتيجة مبدأيه للموضوع) لازم الكل يخدم عليه ويختم على كلامه، لئلا يطلع الرئيس بيصرح بأي كلام، فمين يقدر يخالف أو يطلع تقرير تاني خالص أو يخالف أي كلمة فيه !!! الواحد مش عايز غير الحقيقة حتى لو مش هاترضيه.*​


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*صدقوني عن نفسي مش فارقة معايا التفاصيل اللي حصلت ولا التضارب في الكلام
الواحد فقط عايز يعرف الحقيقة زي ما هي حتى لو مش هاترضيه نهائياً
*​*
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> * الواحد فقط عايز يعرف الحقيقة زي ما هي حتى لو مش هاترضيه نهائياً
> *​*
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]الحقيقة الدامغة ( للأسف الشديد )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن رئيس الجمهورية أخترق الدستور 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأخترق القانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بإعلانه أسم مرتكب الواقعة قبل النيابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتدى على أختصاصات السُلطات القضائية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنتظر أية تانى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تنتظر وتقبل أى حاجة ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الحقيقة الدامغة ( للأسف الشديد )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن رئيس الجمهورية أخترق الدستور
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وأخترق القانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بإعلانه أسم مرتكب الواقعة قبل النيابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعتدى على أختصاصات السُلطات القضائية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنتظر أية تانى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تنتظر وتقبل أى حاجة ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*مش قصدي كده يا غالي خالص
انا كان قصدي لو هو انتظر ومش اتكلم كده خالص
وساب النيابة تحدد مرتكب الواقعة حتى لو طلع مجهول 
ممكن انتظر ده واقبله كمان من غير ما يطلع رئيس الجمهورية 
ويقولي اسم واحد وكلام شكله مش يتبلع لا من بعيد ولا من قريب
والكل يطلع يخدم عليه ويثبت اللي قاله تحت اي حجة  حتى لو مش فيها أي منطق نهائياً
فالأهون عليا يتقال كلام مش هايرحيني ولا يريح حد لما يطلع الفاعل غير معروف
بس مش ينضحك علينا بالشكل ده والمفروض نقول آمين حقاً كلام معقول
*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*حواركم جميل و شيق الصراحة 

و فيه معلومات مهمة أوى 

____________

حبو اتكلمت من جهة الشبه والمناخير : عندك حق يا حبو _ نفس الاحساس وصلنى 
لدرجة إنى لما شوفت الفيديو الل اتكلمت فيه أمه 
قعدت أبص على مناخير اخواته البنات : يمكن ألاقى واحدة فيهم عندها نفس المناخير أو نفس الحواجب أو نفس العين 
ما لاقيتش 

_____________

و سول كمان قالت على إن أمه قالت إنه فى السودان و على اتصال بيها 
ما هو دا الغريب فعلا 
بس الغريب فعلا : إن الرجالة كلهم فى عائلتهم مطلوبين للداخلية !!!
_________________

أما سوسو الل نبهتنا للفيديو دا 
أنا مع أيمن : إن مش أساسى خالص يكون هو نفس الشخص 

_____________________

أما عبود و معلوماته المهمة جدا 
أقولك الصراحة : أنا زعلت جدا جدا 
مش منك طبعا 
لكن من السيسى 

____________

و أنا برضوا مع أيمن فى إننا كنا نتمنى نعرف الحقيقة فين 

لكن خلاص بأة 

بعد كلام الريس حد ح يقدر يتنفس ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]معلش باعتذر .. لأنى رحت أكشف على قوايا العقلية*​​ :closedeye
*[FONT=&quot]بعد ما قريت ( أعترافات المتهمين ) أعوان شفييييق ياااااراااااجل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حد عاقل يقدر يصدق ان المتهم بيعترف و بيقول :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتقيت ب مجموعات من التكفيريين والعناصر المتطرفة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]( وبيقولك أية كمان ) ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنه كان بيستقبل الشباب ويشرح لهم التكيتكات العسكرية وأفكار سيد قطب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعض الأفكار المتشددة للعناصر التفكيرية، ويحثهم على العنف والتخريب[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]كلام واعترفات الست " عُلا " اللى مسكوها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بتقول أية ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنها أتجوزت رامى ومزجها فى جماعة الأخوان المسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذ كنت أتولى مسؤولية الكتائب الإلكترونية للجماعة عبر السوشيال ميديا والإنترنت،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وكنت مسؤولة عن تهييج الشارع المصرى فى قضايا الراى العام، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غلاء الأسعار، والدولار، والحريات، وكان لى دور بارز فى الجماعة"
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يتوقف دورى عند هذا الحد، ( ودى تيجى برضه يا عُلا ؟!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإنما كنت أساعد زوجى فى التواصل مع القيادات الإخوانية الهاربة لقطر وتركيا

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الكلا دهون موجود على موقع جريدة  " اليوم المُنافق "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر ان النظام بيكلم شعب من المبرشمين ..:w00t:[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 ديسمبر 2016)

أولا خالص عزائى لأقباط مصر فى مصابهم الأليم

المشهد يحمل أسئلة كثيرة تدور فى الذهن حتى أصدق أو حتى أجد مساغا للرواية الرسمية

1- هل يوجد تفتيش حقيقى على الأبواب ؟

إن كان نعم فكيف يدخل ( كائن ) بكيس بمب فضلا عن حزام ناسف !!

 2- لماذا التسرع (من البداية) بإلصاق التهمة بسيدة ؟دون انتظار التحقيقات


 3- لماذا اختار المتهم محمود شفيق بالذات أن يفجر نفسه فى السيدات والأطفال ؟! إشمعنى


 4- إيه مغزى أن يعلن الرئيس ( بنفسه )! اسم المتهم 


عايز يوصل إيه ؟


5- أولئك الذين يعلنون (سراوعلانية ) بأن هذا شغل مخابرات !


فهل يمكن أن يصل الحمق يشخص أو مجموعة أن تفكر بتلك الطريقة
ممكن مسئول يفكر بالشكل ده ؟
















​


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2016)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أولا خالص عزائى لأقباط مصر فى مصابهم الأليم
> 
> المشهد يحمل أسئلة كثيرة تدور فى الذهن حتى أصدق أو حتى أجد مساغا للرواية الرسمية
> 
> ...



*صدقني نفس تساؤلاتك في راس ناس كتير جداً
وحتى قابلت ناس كان ليهم نفس التساؤلات ومش حد عارف إجابتها
غير ان ناس كتير عندها حالة اندهاش شديد ليه قبل اكمال التحقيقات 
وفي خلال أقل من 24 ساعة تم اكتشاف كل شيء وبعدين يطلع تصريح بالاسم ومن رئيس الجمهورية نفسه
صرف النظر على مين اللي عمل كده أو تفاصيل الأحداث اللي ملخبطة بسبب تضارب الكلام من البداية
وبعدين كله بيأكد دلوقتي على كلام الرئيس وإعداد السناريو اللي بيأكد الكلام
اللي عن نفسي مش قادر اقتنع بيه إطلاقاً ولا أبلعه خالص
يعني لو اتقال ان الفاعل مجهول أو مجنون أو حصل حتى زلزال هو السبب
كنت هاقول آمين واسكت كمان ومش كنت كتبت اي كلام خالص
لكن اللي يجنن سرعة الكشف عن ال DNA والبصمة الوراثية
وتجميع الوجه والجسم المبعثرن يعني واحد فجر نفسه ب12 كيلو حول جسمه
وشه واشلائه تتجمع ازاي بالسرعة دية وكمان كشف الحمض النووي وكل ما حدث بهذه السرعة
تم ازاي بس يا بتوع الطب الشرعي !!!!! وازاي كانت سرعة الإجراءات دية اللي مش حصلت في العالم كله
*​


----------



## aymonded (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*المفاجاة بأه انا لما رحت الضاهر وعديت على كنيسة رابطة القدس، أنا كنت بافكر امشي في شارع تاني ظناً مني أن هناك كردون امني على الكنيسة وفيه تفتيش وغلق الشارع وممنوع العربيات تعدي في الحارة اللي على مدخلها الكنيسة زي ما حصل قبل كده، اتفاجئت أن باب الكنيسة مفتوح ولا يوجد اي أمن نهائياً على الكنيسة لا على الباب ولا حتى بعد الباب، ولا يوجد اي أمن موجود مع انها كان موجود في كل اسبوع لأني باروح هناك كل يوم ثلاثاء، لكن الغريبة النهاردة مش كان فيه امن نهائياً ولا حتى عربية الأمن اللي كانت بتقف كل اسبوع !!! فين بقى موضوع التأمين اللي اتقال في التلفزيون المصري على جميع الكنائس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2016)

*ايه كم التضارب فى الاقوال والاراء اللى بتتذاع دا 
انا خلاص اتجننت ومابقتش فاهمة حاجة 
ومازلت مش مقتنعة بالحوار دا
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 ديسمبر 2016)

الحقيقه انا من الناس اللى كانت مش مصدقه موضوع الانتحارى لكن بعد الكلام ده انا صدقت  لانى شوفته فيديو والبنت كانت تعبانه وهى بتتكلم 
لكنه اكيد خللل امنى  ما هو مش ممكن يكون الارهابين  عباقره 
وبرضه هيبقى خلل وتسيب امنى واضح جدا 



قالت "طفلة"، إحدى المصابات إثر التفجير الآثم الذى طال الكنيسة البطرسية الأحد الماضى، والذى راح ضحيته 25 شهيدًا و49 مصابًا، إنها شاهدت منفذ العملية الإرهابية أثناء دخوله قاعة الصلاة مهرولاً.

وأضافت الطفلة – رفضت ذكر اسمها – فى حوارها مع الإعلامى عمرو أديب من داخل مستشفى الدمرداش، أنها كانت تقف فى الصف الأخير على يمين الكنيسة، ورأت شخصًا يرتدى  غطاء رأس "آيس كاب"، قائلة: "إحنا كنا فى آخر صف بنصلى على يمين الكنيسة شفت واحد لابس آيس كاب سوداء داخل، ووصل للصف الخامس بيمد.. وأنا استغربت وقلت لماما هو إيه اللى مدخله واقف ناحية السيدات، وبعدها حصل الانفجار".

وأوضحت الطفلة، إنها ستتعرف على منفذ العملية الإرهابية فور مشاهدتها صوره، مؤكدة أنها لن تنسى شكله.


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*ههههههههههههههههههه الواحد هايبات ويصحى كل يوم
على كلام الناس وتضارب اقوال لم ولن تنتهي على الإطلاق
والموضوع ها يوسع وها نسمع تصريحات للصبح مرة من بيت المقدس ومرة من داعش ومرة من ابو جعفر ومن ابي همام في امستردام
ويووووووووووووووه على اللي ها نشوفه ونسمعه في الجرائد ومجلات ميكي وبطوط والذي منه
وكل واحد ها يعترض هايبقى خاين وعميل ومثبط العزائم وبعيد عن الإيجابية ومش بيحي مصر.. الخ الخ
انا اتهزقت كتير علشان مش مقتنع وبيتقال اني تعبان نفسياً
والبعض قال اني سلبي ومش إيجابي خالص
ومحتاج لعلاج نفسي هههههههههه
وما علينا بقى خلينا في حالنا
ونسيب الناس تعتقد كما تعتقد
كل واحد حر وعقله في راسه يعرف خلاصه
انا ايه اللي خلاني ارد على حد من الأساس
ملياش دعوة خليني في حالي مع نفسي وخلاص
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

الناس بقيت مش بتحتمل اللى بيختلف معاها فى رايها 
ولومختلف تبقى خاين وعميل وسلبى وقلبك اسود وممكن اخوان كمان
مش عارف يقول رايه بحريه وناس كتير بتخاف وتسكت
حتىى رايها مش بتقوله


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الناس بقيت مش بتحتمل اللى بيختلف معاها فى رايها
> ولومختلف تبقى خاين وعميل وسلبى وقلبك اسود وممكن اخوان كمان
> مش عارف يقول رايه بحريه وناس كتير بتخاف وتسكت
> حتىى رايها مش بتقوله



* ما انا مش فاهم ليه الناس بتحاول تحجر على غيرها
ولما يخالفها الرأي يبقى بيفتي أو عميل أو خاين او مش وطني.. الخ الخ
فيها ايه لما يكون عندنا حرية وكل واحد يتكلم ويقول وجهة نظره في اي حاجة
غلط صح فايه المشكلة يعني في النهاية*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الحقيقه انا من الناس اللى كانت مش مصدقه موضوع الانتحارى لكن بعد الكلام ده انا صدقت  لانى شوفته فيديو والبنت كانت تعبانه وهى بتتكلم
> لكنه اكيد خللل امنى  ما هو مش ممكن يكون الارهابين  عباقره
> وبرضه هيبقى خلل وتسيب امنى واضح جدا





aymonded قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه الواحد هايبات ويصحى كل يوم
> على كلام الناس وتضارب اقوال لم ولن تنتهي على الإطلاق*​


​ *[FONT=&quot]الشاهدة ( اللى معتمين وشها ومخبين أسمها ) وحتى منعرفش مين مامتها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولانعرف مخبينها لية طالما أتمسك التنظيم المُدبر للعملية !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى تحط لى صور مرتكب الحادث وصور التنظيم كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتيجى عند الشاهدة الوحيدة ... وتخبيها ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خايف عليها من مين ... إذا كنت أنت قفلت القضية فى 12 ساعة !!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبرضه مش دى المشكلة نهائى ... المشكلة أن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رئيس الجمهورية أعطى لنفسه الحق فى إعلان اتهام ( بالأسم ) علانية قبل أنتهاء التحقيقات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعلن عن سيدة وتلاتة معاها أتمسكوا ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب يعنى منتظر يطلعوا مظلومين وألا يطلعوا براءة ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايصحش طبعا ولا هيحصل .. كدة خلاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فما هو دور السُلطات القضائية فى البلد ؟... هل دورها أنها تخدم عليه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
رئيس الجمهورية فى الحقيقة أصدر حكماً ( بالأعدام ) علانيةً على أربعة أفراد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل أن تنتهى السُلطات القضائية من عملها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لآلآلآ ... دة قبل أن تبدأ أصلاً فى عملها ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
زخم العاطفة + بشاعة الحادثة + شهداء بلا ذنب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جعلتنا لا نرى حقيقة مؤؤؤؤسفة...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن رئيس الجمهورية ( أمتطى ) السُلطة القضائية [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2016)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إيه *مغزى *أن يعلن الرئيس ( بنفسه )! اسم المتهم
> عايز يوصل إيه ؟​


​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا الملاذ الآمن لكم ...أنا الصدر الحنين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا الضمانة الوحيدة لكم يا أقباط مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا " ولي النِعْم " 
[/FONT]*​:flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الشاهدة ( اللى معتمين وشها ومخبين أسمها ) وحتى منعرفش مين مامتها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولانعرف مخبينها لية طالما أتمسك التنظيم المُدبر للعملية !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى تحط لى صور مرتكب الحادث وصور التنظيم كله*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وتيجى عند الشاهدة الوحيدة ... وتخبيها ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خايف عليها من مين ... إذا كنت أنت قفلت القضية فى 12 ساعة !!
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وبرضه مش دى المشكلة نهائى ... المشكلة أن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رئيس الجمهورية أعطى لنفسه الحق فى إعلان اتهام ( بالأسم ) علانية قبل أنتهاء التحقيقات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعلن عن سيدة وتلاتة معاها أتمسكوا ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب يعنى منتظر يطلعوا مظلومين وألا يطلعوا براءة ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايصحش طبعا ولا هيحصل .. كدة خلاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*السؤال المطروح فين صوت النيابة 
والا النائب العام مش سمعنا حاجة منهم نوهائياً ليه يا ترى 
والا خلاص تم التحقيق وانتهى وخلص واتحكم كمان !!!*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *السؤال المطروح فين صوت النيابة *​


 *[FONT=&quot]النيابة حل محلها السيد المُبجل " عمرو أديب " لأخذ أقوال الشهود *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن وجه البنت ( عورة ) قام بالتعتيم عليه علشان حرام !!*​​ [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]:closedeye*​
*[FONT=&quot]
وعندك  كمان " أحمد موسى "  المع .... ار  من الإعلام المصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لفض محتوى الكاميرات التى تحفظت عليها النيابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى المع ....ار   قام بفض حرز قضية رهن التحقيق ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :closedeye:closedeye[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن .. أنا عندى سؤال تانى خااااالص ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تواجد كل من السيد اللواء مدير الأمن الوطني والسيد اللواء مدير الأمن العام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] داخل المعمل الجنائي ( الطب الشرعي )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسؤال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نونو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] جنبه منه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا سلم الطبيب الشرعي ( حسب كلامه فى الفيديو ) صورة الأنتحارى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعاها صورة الحمض النووي ومعاه بوسة :t4: لسيادة اللوا .. بدل ما يبعته للنيابة ؟!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش باعتذر .. لأنى رحت أكشف على قوايا العقلية*​​
> *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*و الدكتور قالك إيه طا ؟​*
:blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كلام واعترفات الست " عُلا " اللى مسكوها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بتقول أية ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنها أتجوزت رامى ومزجها فى جماعة الأخوان المسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذ كنت أتولى مسؤولية الكتائب الإلكترونية للجماعة عبر السوشيال ميديا والإنترنت،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وكنت مسؤولة عن تهييج الشارع المصرى فى قضايا الراى العام، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غلاء الأسعار، والدولار، والحريات، وكان لى دور بارز فى الجماعة"
> :new6::new6::new6:
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يتوقف دورى عند هذا الحد، ( ودى تيجى برضه يا عُلا ؟!! )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإنما كنت أساعد زوجى فى التواصل مع القيادات الإخوانية الهاربة لقطر وتركيا
> 
> [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الكلا دهون موجود على موقع جريدة  " اليوم المُنافق "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر ان النظام بيكلم شعب من المبرشمين ..:w00t:[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]



*إيه الكلام الكبير دا ؟؟

تلاقيهم مضوها عليه بالضرب 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أولا خالص عزائى لأقباط مصر فى مصابهم الأليم
> 
> المشهد يحمل أسئلة كثيرة تدور فى الذهن حتى أصدق أو حتى أجد مساغا للرواية الرسمية
> 
> ...



*كلنا عندنا نفس الأسئلة صدقنى 

بس فيه ناس كتير صدقت موضوع الانتحارى دا 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *المفاجاة بأه انا لما رحت الضاهر وعديت على كنيسة رابطة القدس، أنا كنت بافكر امشي في شارع تاني ظناً مني أن هناك كردون امني على الكنيسة وفيه تفتيش وغلق الشارع وممنوع العربيات تعدي في الحارة اللي على مدخلها الكنيسة زي ما حصل قبل كده، اتفاجئت أن باب الكنيسة مفتوح ولا يوجد اي أمن نهائياً على الكنيسة لا على الباب ولا حتى بعد الباب، ولا يوجد اي أمن موجود مع انها كان موجود في كل اسبوع لأني باروح هناك كل يوم ثلاثاء، لكن الغريبة النهاردة مش كان فيه امن نهائياً ولا حتى عربية الأمن اللي كانت بتقف كل اسبوع !!! فين بقى موضوع التأمين اللي اتقال في التلفزيون المصري على جميع الكنائس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​



*هو أنا عايزة أسألك سؤال يا أيمن 

بما أنك بتروح الكنيسة البطرسية

هى الكنيسة البطرسية ما فيهاش كاميرات داخلية خالص ؟؟

و لا كاميرات فى الحوش ؟؟

و لا ما فيش حوش من الأساس ؟ ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايه كم التضارب فى الاقوال والاراء اللى بتتذاع دا
> انا خلاص اتجننت ومابقتش فاهمة حاجة
> ومازلت مش مقتنعة بالحوار دا
> *​



*ليه بس الجنان يعنى 

اشترى دماغك حبة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الحقيقه انا من الناس اللى كانت مش مصدقه موضوع الانتحارى لكن بعد الكلام ده انا صدقت  لانى شوفته فيديو والبنت كانت تعبانه وهى بتتكلم
> لكنه اكيد خللل امنى  ما هو مش ممكن يكون الارهابين  عباقره
> وبرضه هيبقى خلل وتسيب امنى واضح جدا
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]rVLPWLJ0lT4[/YOUTUBE]​
*لا مش مقتنعة بكلامها 

عارفة ليه ؟؟

ما جابتش سيرة عم نبيل (فرد الأمن الل لقوا جثته برة الكنيسة)

نسيت يمكن ؟

و لا يمكن هى بنت كدة جايبنها مخصوص ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الشاهدة ( اللى معتمين وشها ومخبين أسمها ) وحتى منعرفش مين مامتها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولانعرف مخبينها لية طالما أتمسك التنظيم المُدبر للعملية !!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بقى تحط لى صور مرتكب الحادث وصور التنظيم كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتيجى عند الشاهدة الوحيدة ... وتخبيها ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خايف عليها من مين ... إذا كنت أنت قفلت القضية فى 12 ساعة !!
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وبرضه مش دى المشكلة نهائى ... المشكلة أن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رئيس الجمهورية أعطى لنفسه الحق فى إعلان اتهام ( بالأسم ) علانية قبل أنتهاء التحقيقات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعلن عن سيدة وتلاتة معاها أتمسكوا ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب يعنى منتظر يطلعوا مظلومين وألا يطلعوا براءة ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايصحش طبعا ولا هيحصل .. كدة خلاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*كلامك صح جدا 

و دا الل يخوف الواحد

دا أسلوب محاكم ثورية ديه و لا إيه ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]النيابة حل محلها السيد المُبجل " عمرو أديب " لأخذ أقوال الشهود *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن وجه البنت ( عورة ) قام بالتعتيم عليه علشان حرام !!*​​ [/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]:closedeye*​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> وعندك  كمان " أحمد موسى "  المع .... ار  من الإعلام المصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لفض محتوى الكاميرات التى تحفظت عليها النيابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى المع ....ار   قام بفض حرز قضية رهن التحقيق ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :closedeye:closedeye[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*نسيت دور الشعب ؟

إحنا بدل التحريات و النيابة و القاضى نفسه 

:2:
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نسيت دور الشعب ؟
> 
> إحنا بدل التحريات و النيابة و القاضى نفسه
> 
> ...


:new6:


----------



## soso a (14 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## Remark (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*البصمة الوراثية لمرتكب حادث "البطرسية" تلغى التشكيك فى هويته*

*البصمة الوراثية لمرتكب حادث "البطرسية" تلغى التشكيك فى هويته*​
أكد الدكتور محمد غنيم، رائد زراعة الكلى، أنه بعد ظهور نتيجة البصمة الوراثية "DNA"، لا يمكن التشكيك فى شخص مرتكب جريمة الكنيسة البطرسية.

 وأضاف رائد زراعة الكلى، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى عمرو أديب، ببرنامج "كل يوم" على فضائية ON E، أن تحليل البصمة الوراثية إكتُشِف منذ الخمسينات، إلى أن تم الوصول حديثاً إلى الجهاز المتطور "genes concert" الذى لا يحتاج إلا لساعات قليلة لمطابقة الجينات الوراثية وإخراج أكثر من عينة، مشيراً إلى أن المتحدثين عن نتيجة تحليل البصمة الوراثية بأنها تحتاج إلى أيام، ليسوا على دراية بأى تطورات علمية وما وصل إليه الطب الجنائى.

المصدر : "اليوم السابـع"


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و الدكتور قالك إيه طا ؟​*
> 
> :blush2::blush2::blush2:​


 *[FONT=&quot]قالى أبعد عن مواضيع إيريني ... وأنت تبقى زى الفُل*​​ :new6::new6::new6: ​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نسيت دور الشعب ؟
> 
> إحنا بدل التحريات و النيابة و القاضى نفسه
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ أحنا ناكلوا على قفانا بث .. ونهري وف الآخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يعوزه وليّ النعم ... هو اللى يكون[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2016)

Remark قال:


> *البصمة الوراثية لمرتكب حادث "البطرسية" تلغى التشكيك فى هويته*​


 *[FONT=&quot]طظ وألف طظ *​*[FONT=&quot]فى هويته ...عايزين يعمونا عن حاجات أخطر عملوها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشرطة بتسوق النيابة .. 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والنيابة بتسوق الشعب على السجون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والإعلام سايق الهبل ع الشيطنة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*السؤال المطروح في حد يقدر يقول كلام تاني بعد الرئيس
هل يقدر حد يكذبه، هل ممكن حد من الإعلام أو حتى في مداخله على الهواء
يثبت حاجة تانية او يلفت النظر لأي مخالفة قانونية و مشكلة في كلام الرئيس
ده مستحيل يحصل ولا ممكن يحصل لأن كل كلام الرئيس صح 
وده على مستوى الكون كله
*​*
*


----------



## Remark (14 ديسمبر 2016)

*"فضيحة جماعة الإخوان الداعشيين"..*

*"فضيحة جماعة الإخوان الداعشيين".. آلهة "السوشيال ميديا" تهاجم رواية الأمن لحادث العباسية وبيان "داعش" يؤكدها.. وخبراء: مخابرات أمريكا وتركيا وقطر وراء التشكيك.. وتبنى "الدواعش" للجريمة صفقة مع الإخوان*

حالة من الجدل أثارها بعض النشطاء والمستخدمين على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، بعد الإعلان الرسمى عن منفذى حادث تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية، الذي راح ضحيته 24 شخصاً وأُصيب حوالى 50 آخرون، إذ حاول البعض التشكيك فى أن الإرهابى محمود شفيق هو منفذ الحادث، وما إن خرج تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابى ببيان يتبنى فيه الحادث، حتى صدقه المشككون الذين رفضوا رواية الأمن قبل ذلك.

* مساعد وزير الداخلية الأسبق: إعتراف داعش جاء لحفظ ماء وجه الإخوان فى الغرب
*
فى هذا الإطار، قال اللواء فاروق المقرحى، مساعد وزير الداخلية الأسبق: "ثبت للجميع بالصوت والصورة أن منفذى حادث استهداف الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية من جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، وكُلِّف تنظيم داعش بتنبى الحادث للحفاظ على ماء وجه الجماعة فى الغرب"، لافتًا إلى أن "داعش" منبثق عن تنظيم القاعدة الإرهابى، و"القاعدة" خرجت من تنظيم جماعة الإخوان، فالأصل هو الإخوان وهم من يقفون وراء الإرهاب.

وأضاف مساعد وزير الداخلية الأسبق، أن هناك 3 أجهزة مخابرات، الأمريكية والقطرية والتركية، تريد العبث بمصر، وإظهار ضعف أجهزتها الأمنية، عن طريق حرب الشائعات التى تقودها عبر "السوشيال ميديا"، بزعم عدم منطقية ارتكاب محمود شفيق للحادث، وأدواتهم فى ذلك تنظيما 6 أبريل والاشتراكيين الثوريين، وأصحاب دكاكين الدفع ممن يطلقون على أنفسهم جمعيات حقوق الإنسان.

وأشار اللواء فاروق المقرحى فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، إلى أن هذه الأجهزة الأمنية الخارجية تهدف للتشكيك فى النجاحات التى تحققها مؤسسات الدولة المصرية، ومنها المؤسسات الأمنية، محاولين قتل الشرطة معنوياً للتأثير على أدائها وكفاءة دورها فى تأمين مصر، لافتاً إلى أن مندسين إستغلوا حالة الغضب لدى بعض المواطنين أمام الكاتدرائية المرقسية، يوم الحادث، وهتفوا ضد الشرطة ومؤسسات الدولة.

المصدر : "*اليوم السابـع*"


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 ديسمبر 2016)

الناس مبسوطه علشان اول مره حد يبرد نارهم ويجيب لهم حقهم انا كنت مش مصدقه موضوع الانتحارى ده
لكن من جوايا كنت بقول يارب يكون صحيح
ولا الجنازه العسكريه المهيبه اللى عملها وحضرها بنفسه
ودى اول مره تحصل كنا بنضرب ونموت ولا جانى بيتقبض عليه ولا حتى بيحضر الرئيس يعزى مش يحضر بنفسه
كون الرئيس تعدى على السلطه القضائيه 
فدى مشكله النائب العام اللى محدش يعرفه
والقضاه والمستشارين الكبار  هما ساكتين  ليه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طظ وألف طظ *​*[FONT=&quot]فى هويته ...عايزين يعمونا عن حاجات أخطر عملوها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشرطة بتسوق النيابة ..
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]والنيابة بتسوق الشعب على السجون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والإعلام سايق الهبل ع الشيطنة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*من الجيهة الل انت بتتكلم عليها : عندك ألف حق و أنا معاك طبعا فى الكلام دا 

لكن 

و ديه أول مرة تحصل 

إن الريس بنفسه يخلى الناس المسئولة عن التحقيق و و و 

يخلصوا فى 12 ساعة 

فى 24 ساعة الريس بيتكلم و بيعلن : عن ازاى اتفجرت الكنيسة 

ما حصلتش قبل كدة

حسنى مبارك ما عملهاش ساعة كنيسة القديسين 

و لا كأن فيه حاجة حصلت 

فى الأول و فى الآخر : حركة حلوة (الحركة الل عملها السيسى _حضور جنازة _ جنازة عسكرية_ لا شغلانة بت لاذينة الصراحة_ ما عملهاش حسنى مبارك نهائى)

عندك مثلا مجدى مكين : كل شوية _ اتعذب _ لا مات لوحده_ الفيديو متألف و و و و 

لكن موقف الانفجار : لا خالص 

يبقى نشكروا فضله على البلد كلاتها 

مش بس للمسيحيين 

تخطى بقى القضاء و لا النيابة : أنا مالى 

بصراحة :ضفره برقبة حسنى مبارك (حبيبك) :w00t:
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو أنا عايزة أسألك سؤال يا أيمن
> 
> بما أنك بتروح الكنيسة البطرسية
> 
> ...


 ايواااااا نفسى حد يجاوبنى على السؤال دا


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو أنا عايزة أسألك سؤال يا أيمن
> 
> بما أنك بتروح الكنيسة البطرسية
> 
> ...




*بصراحة انا باروحها كتير وعمر عيني ما جت على كاميرا خالص
موضوع الكاميرات ده جديد بالنسبة لي، انا آخر مرة رحتها كان في عيد القيامة اللي فات
لكن كاميرات انا مش شوفتها خاص الكدب خيبه، وحوش الكنيسة صغيور مش كبير قوي يعني وكله مبلط بلاط ضخم*​


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2016)

*وبعدين الكاميرا اللي جابوا التصوير فيها دية مش جوه الكنيسة دية كانت بره في الشارع مش عارف هي فين ولا من انهي مكان بتصور
وغير كده والا كده مافيش كاميرا مراقبة تصور من غير لا تاريخ ولا توقيت حتى لو كانت كاميرا صيني اي كلام
لأن وضعها غريب، والأغرب ازاي طلع الفيديو في الإعلام وانتشر والمفروض ده حرز في النيابة، عموماً الموضوع لا زال ملخبط
ومتداخل وانا مش مقتنع على وجه الإطلاق حتى لو حلفوا على المية تجمد لأن مش فيه اي شيء منطقي
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ضفره برقبة حسنى مبارك (حبيبك) :w00t:
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]نتكلموا بالأرقام (طا) ؟ *​
*:w00t:*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاتييييييين سنة *​*[FONT=&quot]... فى حكم " مُبارك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش رصاصة واحدة أنضربت على عسكرى جيش مصري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى عهد ( الضوفر ) كل يوم بيموت ظباط وعساكر فى سينا ... كل يوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تلاتييييييين سنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... فى حكم " مُبارك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيناء ماكانش فيها قوات جيش .. لكن محدش حِلم فى أحلامه أنه يهوب ناحيتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى عهد ( الضوفر ) قوات الجيش موجودة بطياراتها وأباتشياتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش قادرين على شوية عيال معاهم أربجيهات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووقعوا له طيارة عسكرية بطيارينها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاتييييييين سنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... فى حكم " مُبارك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنضربنا فى " الأقصر " ومن وراها " شرم " ..لكن السياحة رجعت فى أقل من 6 شهور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وفى عهد ( الضوفر ) وقعت طيارة ... دول العالم كلها قاطعتنا أكتر من سنة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاتييييييين سنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... فى حكم " مُبارك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السعودية ما فكرتش تقوله " تيران وصنافير " ولا السودان تقوله " حلايب وشلاتين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى عهد ( الضوفر ) قال للعاهل السعودي أسمح لنا نسميه كوبري الملك سلمان ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاتييييييين سنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... فى حكم " مُبارك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" أثيوبيا " ما فكرتش تحط طوباية واحدة على مجرى أى ترعة .. !![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاتييييييين سنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... فى حكم " مُبارك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلاب السكك مرمين فى السجون ولا بنسمعلهمش حس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى عهد ( الضوفر ) كل أسبوع بينضرب له كمين شرطة ويطوحوا له خمس ست ظباط على عساكر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاتييييييين سنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... فى حكم " مُبارك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومدرجات الكورة مليانة جماهير ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى عهد ( الضوفر ) مش عارف ينظم ماتش بين بلدية المحلة والشرقية للدُخان :smile02
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" مُبارك " أقال وزير داخليته ع الهوا فى خمس دقايق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و( الضوفر ) قالك أوعوا تقولوا ان أحنا عندنا تقصير أمني ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة الأمن بتاعك بقى عامل زى اللى قاعدين على باب " سيما كوزموس "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى معاه تذكرة بيدخل ومعاه خمسة من أصحابه 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نتكلموا بالأرقام (طا) ؟ *​
> *:w00t:*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلاتييييييين سنة *​*[FONT=&quot]... فى حكم " مُبارك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش رصاصة واحدة أنضربت على عسكرى جيش مصري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى عهد ( الضوفر ) كل يوم بيموت ظباط وعساكر فى سينا ... كل يوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تلاتييييييين سنة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... فى حكم " مُبارك " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيناء ماكانش فيها قوات جيش .. لكن محدش حِلم فى أحلامه أنه يهوب ناحيتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى عهد ( الضوفر ) قوات الجيش موجودة بطياراتها وأباتشياتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش قادرين على شوية عيال معاهم أربجيهات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووقعوا له طيارة عسكرية بطيارينها
> ...


*
لو  ح تتكلم بالأرقام 

ما تزعلش من الناس الل بتعيب على جمال عبد الناصر

لأن الملك كان أجدع منه (الأرقام هى الل بتقول مش أنا) 

_______________

و بعدين حبيبك أقال وزير داخليته فى ثانية ساعة الأقصر

و ساب وزير الداخلية ساعة القديسين 

حبيب قلبك بأة : ساب الأمن يضربوا نار على المسيحيين فى العمرانية 

حبيبك بأة ما قدرش يعمل حاجة أودام شوية إخوان فى جمعة الغضب 

حبيبك كان حظه حلو فى ال 30 سنة دول 

ظروفه كدة 

برضوا لو كان السيسى فى نفس الظروف كان بأة أجدع منه 

أقلها ما كانش ح يكبس على نفسنا 30 سنة 

:08:
​*


----------



## soso a (15 ديسمبر 2016)

هههههههههههههه
استنوا اما أجيب كيلو لب واقعد اتفرج على المناظر الحلوه دى 
هههههههههههه
للعلم انا محدش حبيبى لغاية دلوقتى 
ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2016)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> استنوا اما أجيب كيلو لب واقعد اتفرج على المناظر الحلوه دى
> هههههههههههه
> للعلم انا محدش حبيبى لغاية دلوقتى
> ههههههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]أستنى يا " ثوووثووو " ..الظاهر ان الداكتوورااه لحست مخ " أم الولة ":cry2::cry2:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى جايبة سيرة " عبد الناصر " ....نهاااااار طيييين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر " اللى أمم قناة السويس من غير مايشحت مليم أحمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى الفريق "مشمش" بتاعهم دهون ...كل يوم عمال يعد لنا المراكب اللى معدية فى قناة السويس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النهاردة 20 مركب ..النهاردة 30 مركب ..النهاردة فلة ..عدت 35 مركب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب فين فلوسهم ياعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فكرنى بأسماعيل يس فى الأسطول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واقف يعد طبالي السمك بتاعة المعلم الزفر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و بعدين حبيبك أقال وزير داخليته فى ثانية ساعة الأقصر
> 
> و ساب وزير الداخلية ساعة القديسين
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]أهو عندكم حسنى مبارك هو ووزير داخليته تحت أيديكم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تسألوه ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المجلس العسكرى – وورا منهم الأخوان - وورا منهم رجل قانون – وورا منهم السيسي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] محدش جابوا وسألوا لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش فتح التحقيق فى القضية دى لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكثوفين ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا فيهاااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفريكيكو اللى جاب التايهة فى 12 ساعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01 ندوه 12 شهر يجيب لنا بتوع القديسين :smile01
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] وأهو عندك بتاع (  أمن الدولة ) أهو ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ينقل الفكرة لأسيادنا ويبلغهم 
[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]" ام الولة " بقى لى ساعة بتفتح اللآب توب عشان ترد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة السيسي فتح قناة السويس أسرع من لآب توبها

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]" ام الولة " بقى لى ساعة بتفتح اللآب توب عشان ترد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة السيسي فتح قناة السويس أسرع من لآب توبها
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​​[/FONT][/FONT]



*و جمال عبد الناصر قال ديليسبس : القناو اتأممت 

أسرع من لاب توبّى ​*:w00t:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستنى يا " ثوووثووو " ..الظاهر ان الداكتوورااه لحست مخ " أم الولة ":cry2::cry2:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى جايبة سيرة " عبد الناصر " ....نهاااااار طيييين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر " اللى أمم قناة السويس من غير مايشحت مليم أحمر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى الفريق "مشمش" بتاعهم دهون ...كل يوم عمال يعد لنا المراكب اللى معدية فى قناة السويس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النهاردة 20 مركب ..النهاردة 30 مركب ..النهاردة فلة ..عدت 35 مركب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب فين فلوسهم ياعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*يستلف عشان يأمم ؟؟

و هو واخد فلوس البلد كلها بعد ما شاط الملك :08:

_________________________

اصبر على قناة السويس 

إن شاء الله ح تكسبوا : الصبر 

ان الله مع الصابرين :94:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أهو عندكم حسنى مبارك هو ووزير داخليته تحت أيديكم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما تسألوه ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المجلس العسكرى – وورا منهم الأخوان - وورا منهم رجل قانون – وورا منهم السيسي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] محدش جابوا وسألوا لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش فتح التحقيق فى القضية دى لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكثوفين ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا فيهاااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفريكيكو اللى جاب التايهة فى 12 ساعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01 ندوه 12 شهر يجيب لنا بتوع القديسين :smile01
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...




*إحنا ح نشيلوه مصايب الل قبله كمان ؟؟ :dntknw:

أهو دا الل ناقص :love34:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إحنا ح نشيلوه مصايب الل قبله كمان ؟؟ :dntknw:
> 
> أهو دا الل ناقص :love34:
> 
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]مصايب أية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هو الصدر الحونين ناو ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هو رئيس الجمهورية – فى أيده يأمر بفتح التحقيق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان ركن النائب العام على جنب ووقف يقولنا على شفيق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يارااااااااااااااجل[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مصايب أية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هو الصدر الحونين ناو ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هو رئيس الجمهورية – فى أيده يأمر بفتح التحقيق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان ركن النائب العام على جنب ووقف يقولنا على شفيق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يارااااااااااااااجل[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*أنا مالى أنا طا ؟

الكنيسة تبقى تسأله 

هو أنا ليا صفة ؟؟

مش إنت الل معلمنى ؟؟ :smil12:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> اصبر على قناة السويس
> 
> إن شاء الله ح تكسبوا : الصبر
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]مش عايزين نكسبوا ... عايزين بث نعرفوا المراكب اللى عمال يعدها دهين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فلوسها فين ؟.. مش قصدى انها بتتسرق ...لأ طبعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصدى بتتوجه على أنهى مشروع ضخم ضخامة الدظنانور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا يدوب جايبة مصارفها ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا مالى أنا طا ؟
> 
> الكنيسة تبقى تسأله
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]فى أيده تكليف النائب العام بأعادة فتح التحقيق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]او يقف هو كدهون فى قداس عيد الميلاد الجاى ان شاء الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقولكم أنا فتحت التحقيق بنفسي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدولار بقى بـ 20 جنيه 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فى أيده تكليف النائب العام بأعادة فتح التحقيق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]او يقف هو كدهون فى قداس عيد الميلاد الجاى ان شاء الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقولكم أنا فتحت التحقيق بنفسي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدولار بقى بـ 20 جنيه
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


*
:new6::new6::new6:

و هو ايه ذنبه فى موضوع الدولار طا ؟

هى مش انتاج - استهلاك ؟

كان إنتاجنا الوحيد فى السياحة 

و دا راح فى داهية من ساعة ثورة 25 خرية 

يرجع السياحة ازاى وسط الارهاب دا كله ؟


_________________

و بعدين كنيسة القديسين : تحقيق ايه الل يفتحه ؟؟

هو لازم يكون موجود أونلاين عشان يحلها فى 12 ساعة :2:

________________

إحنا طبعا عندنا إنتاج (استهلاك) تانى شغال كل ثانية 

و هو العيال :new6:

و دا مش ح يقدر يمنعه عشان الشريعة و المرأة الولود :new6:

يقدر يحدد النسل ؟؟ :love34:
​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2016)

ذاك اليوم كان يوم اسود بكل المقاييس صحيت من النوم 

دخلت تويتري ولقيت خبر الانفجار انصدمت به وبكل 

تفاصيله المحزنه مامداني اكمل قراءة الخبر والا خطرت 

ايرينى على بالي وفتحت الواتس اب ادور عليها

 لقيتها فديتها

كاتبه لي تهنئه لي بمناسبة المولد النبي من بدري شعور

مؤلم ان ترد تهنئه بالتعزيه.جيت اتابع الاخبار عشان 

افهم شو صار ومافهمت شي لقيتكم محتاسيين ومش

فاهمين شي، ذاك الغبي اللي فجر وقتل نساء واطفال

واللي حرضوه واللي خطط معهم من مايكون مابيرتاحون

قبل مايكسرو مصر ويكرهو اهلها في بعض ويارب لا توفقهم

الله يرحمهم ويصبركم وعساها اخر الاحزان.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ذاك اليوم كان يوم اسود بكل المقاييس صحيت من النوم
> 
> دخلت تويتري ولقيت خبر الانفجار انصدمت به وبكل
> 
> ...



*كلك ذوق يا هيوف صدقينى 

و كلامك كله جميل 

تشكرى عليه :flowers:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> يرجع السياحة ازاى وسط الارهاب دا كله ؟​*


*
​* *[FONT=&quot]الأرهاب مسئوليته ...أومال هو بيعمل أية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مسئولية رئيس الجمهورية انه يعيشني فى أمن وأمان ويوفر لى حياة كريمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مسئوليته انه يستنى الكارثة تقع ويجيي يعزينى ويهبل فى العزا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأرهاب موجود فى كل الدول ( ماعدا أسرائيل – سبحان الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أوروبا بيتعمل عملية واحدة كل فترة طويلة ...وخلاص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لما يبقى فيه عندنا كل يوم عملية أرهابية ويطلع يقولنا أوعوا تقولوا فيه خلل أمني !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال فيه أية أن شاء الله ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( النهاردة عبوة ناسفة تحت مدرعة شرطة فى بنى سويف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لما يطلع شخص بطوله ( حبارة ) ويصفى 25 جندى فى رفح لوحده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما يطلعوا يصفوا نقطة حراسة جيش فى العريش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والحوادث دى بتتكرر ... ويقولنا عملية حق الشهيد ( بقى لها سنتين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عندنا واحد فى العيلة مجند ظابط أحتياط ..قلنا له كمل فى الجيش طالما علقت ملازم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالى يا أونكل احنا كل يوم نطلع نرجع ناقصين واحد ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه أية ؟؟..... فيه أية يا عم ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قلنا هو هيقدر عليهم ويجتزهم من جذورهم ( راجل مخابرات بقى وراجل عسكرى وفاهم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن محصلش ..مش شايفين له نتايج ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]العملية بتزيد يا إيريني [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]و هنا بقى سؤالى ( طالما جبتى سيرة مُبارك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان بيحصل الكلام دة فى عهد مُبارك ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حد أحتل سينا بالشكل دة فى عهد مُبارك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أشرح لك بقى الفكر الأمني وسبب الخلل الحقيقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعديها ندخلوا على الدولار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أستنونى ...أوعوا تروحوا فى أى حتة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]فين الخلل الأمني ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تشتغل الشرطة  بعقلية الثمانينيات ( كمين الشرطة الثابت )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى عقلية كانت بتعتمد على سطوة وهيبة رجل الشرطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوقف العربية – يفتش على الرخص – يغتت على المواطنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اقصى طموحه التفتيش على الرخص والبطايق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
والناس كلها عارفة أمتى  بتقف وأمتى بتفطر وأمتى بتشتغل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنضرب بقى كام كمين ؟ ومات كام واحد ؟ بسبب الأكمنة الغبية اللى أنت عاملها ومصر عليها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]13 كمين أنضرب ... وأنت لسة بغبائك مصمم على الأكمنة الثابتة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتى هتتغير العقلية الأمنية ؟..أمتى تتطور وتواكب الزمن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتى لما تقول حراسة على أى منشأة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبقى حراسة حقيقية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد فرد شرطة قاعد ياكل فى منتهى التراخي والظابط واقف بيلعب فى الموبايل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دى شفتها بعيني فى أكتر من موقع ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وسواء واحد داخل فجر نفسه – أو - واحدة حطت شنطة فيها قنبلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايهمنيش مين اللى عملها وأسمه أية وساكن فين وسنه كام سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يهمنى أنك تحترم عقليتى كمواطن وتشوف شغلك صح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتجيش تعمينا عن حقيقة تراخيك وكسلك وأهمالك ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2016)

نقاش يحاول ان يضع يد الخلل اين
لكن بعيدا عن الخلل الامنى
هناك خلل فكرى نتيجة المناهج يا محامينا العزيز
المناهج الازهرية تفريخ حقيقى للارهاب ومحدش يزعل من الحق بقى


----------



## Remark (16 ديسمبر 2016)

*مفاجأة مدوية في واقعة الكنيسة البطرسية وشرح تفصيلي بالفيديو لكيفية تنفيذ "محمود شفيق" للعملية*


*مفاجأة مدوية في واقعة الكنيسة البطرسية وشرح تفصيلي بالفيديو لكيفية تنفيذ "محمود شفيق" للعملية*


[YOUTUBE]SjzElu2sez8[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأرهاب مسئوليته ...أومال هو بيعمل أية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مسئولية رئيس الجمهورية انه يعيشني فى أمن وأمان ويوفر لى حياة كريمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مسئوليته انه يستنى الكارثة تقع ويجيي يعزينى ويهبل فى العزا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأرهاب موجود فى كل الدول ( ماعدا أسرائيل – سبحان الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أوروبا بيتعمل عملية واحدة كل فترة طويلة ...وخلاص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لما يبقى فيه عندنا كل يوم عملية أرهابية ويطلع يقولنا أوعوا تقولوا فيه خلل أمني !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال فيه أية أن شاء الله ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( النهاردة عبوة ناسفة تحت مدرعة شرطة فى بنى سويف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لما يطلع شخص بطوله ( حبارة ) ويصفى 25 جندى فى رفح لوحده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما يطلعوا يصفوا نقطة حراسة جيش فى العريش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والحوادث دى بتتكرر ... ويقولنا عملية حق الشهيد ( بقى لها سنتين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فين الخلل الأمني ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تشتغل الشرطة  بعقلية الثمانينيات ( كمين الشرطة الثابت )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دى عقلية كانت بتعتمد على سطوة وهيبة رجل الشرطة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوقف العربية – يفتش على الرخص – يغتت على المواطنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اقصى طموحه التفتيش على الرخص والبطايق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> والناس كلها عارفة أمتى  بتقف وأمتى بتفطر وأمتى بتشتغل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنضرب بقى كام كمين ؟ ومات كام واحد ؟ بسبب الأكمنة الغبية اللى أنت عاملها ومصر عليها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]13 كمين أنضرب ... وأنت لسة بغبائك مصمم على الأكمنة الثابتة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتى هتتغير العقلية الأمنية ؟..أمتى تتطور وتواكب الزمن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمتى لما تقول حراسة على أى منشأة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تبقى حراسة حقيقية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد فرد شرطة قاعد ياكل فى منتهى التراخي والظابط واقف بيلعب فى الموبايل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( دى شفتها بعيني فى أكتر من موقع ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وسواء واحد داخل فجر نفسه – أو - واحدة حطت شنطة فيها قنبلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايهمنيش مين اللى عملها وأسمه أية وساكن فين وسنه كام سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يهمنى أنك تحترم عقليتى كمواطن وتشوف شغلك صح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتجيش تعمينا عن حقيقة تراخيك وكسلك وأهمالك ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*موافقاك فى كل كلمة قولتها 

و صدقنى ما اقدرش أعترض على أيتها حاجة 

مش ح تصدق لما أقولك : إنى كنت مبسوطة إنه مخابرات 

قولت بس : دا ح يطلع سلسفيل أبوهم 

لكن و لا كأن الكلبة واكلالها عجين 

و أنا طبعا طبعا : مش حاسة إن فيه أمان 

مش مسألة جوة الكنايس 

لا 

حتى لما بأعدى جنب قسم شرطة 

أو أى كمين 

ما فيش أمان طبعا _ أنكر يعنى ؟؟

لكن السؤال : تتوقع لو مثلا فى تخيلاتنا :رجع حسنى مبارك فى الوقت دا 

ح يظبط الدنيا ؟؟

جاوب على سؤالى و بعدين إدخل على موضوع الدولار

معلش أنا بأتعبك :t23:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> نقاش يحاول ان يضع يد الخلل اين
> لكن بعيدا عن الخلل الامنى
> هناك خلل فكرى نتيجة المناهج يا محامينا العزيز
> المناهج الازهرية تفريخ حقيقى للارهاب ومحدش يزعل من الحق بقى



*الخلل الفكرى موجود من زمان 

و مش نتيجة المناهج 

دا فكر موجود فى كل الميديا 

دا فكر بتعلمه الأم لعيالها 

آل مناهج آل 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لكن السؤال : تتوقع لو مثلا فى تخيلاتنا :رجع حسنى مبارك فى الوقت دا
> 
> ح يظبط الدنيا ؟؟
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]وتخيلاتنا  لية ؟.. مانرجع بالذاكرة لورا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى ناسية الظروف اللى أستلم فيها " مبارك " البلد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد أغتيال السادات فى 81 – واللى أغتاله عناصر من الجيش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أحتلت " جماعة الجهاد " مدينة أسيوط  ومذبحة الشرطة 118 قتيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تمت السيطرة على الوضع كله فى 48 ساعة فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتم حشد الجماعات دى كلها ع السجون وأحكام عسكرية 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"مبارك" لم ينتظر حد يفوضه ولا أنتظر حد من الأعلام يجعجع ويجعر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو حد يطلع فى برامج يقوله : أعمل محاكم عسكرية ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أستعاد السيطر على البلد من غير يقولنا ::smile01 ( أنتم نور عنينا ) :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وفى 25 أبريل 1982 كان بيستلم اخر نقطة فى سيناء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن يومها لم تُطلق رصاصة واحدة فى سيناء كلها لغاية ما تنحى عن الحكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة تاريخ محفور [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مش تأليف ولا فتي ولا رأى شخصي[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"مبارك" له ما له وعليه ما عليه ...زى أى بني آدم فينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ما نقدرش ننكر أبداً أنه حاكم قوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> هناك خلل فكرى نتيجة المناهج يا محامينا العزيز
> المناهج الازهرية تفريخ حقيقى للارهاب ومحدش يزعل من الحق بقى


 *[FONT=&quot]عندك فى العراق الشيعة يتقتل السًنة والسُنة بتقتل الشيعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيحرقوا لبعض مساجد .. وحصل فى السعودية تفجير مسجد على دماغ المصلين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك فى سوريا .. وماتنساش فى الطريق ليبيا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندك السودان ...ومن قبلها الجزائر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما دول شغالين بمناهج الأزهر ؟
[FONT=&quot]ألا أذا كنت تقصد المنهج الأسلامي
[FONT=&quot]
الريس بيطالب بتغيير الخطاب الديني ..وأنا بصراحة مش فاهم هو يقصد أية
[FONT=&quot]يعنى مثلاً هيشبطوا آيات القرآن اللى بتقول [FONT=&quot]لقد كفر الذين قالوا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة ؟[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]وألا هيلغى [FONT=&quot]" الفاتحة " ولا الض[FONT=&quot]آلين ؟[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]وألآ [FONT=&quot]يكونش عايز  الأ[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]زهر يعترف بالثالوث ؟
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]:new6::new6::new6:[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الخلل الفكرى موجود من زمان
> 
> و مش نتيجة المناهج
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ ... مافيش أم هتبعت أبنها يجاهد فى سبيل الله عشان الحور العين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تجوزه هى بمعرفتها أحسن ..
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ممكن تبعته ياخد بتار أبوه أو أخوه .. لكن يجاهد دى لأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مع ملاحظة أن نساء المسلمين 99% منهم جهلة بالدين أصلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عشان كدة تلاقيهم مرة هايمانين فى " عمرو خالد "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومرة متسّمرين أدام " الشعراوى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الموضة دلوقتى الولة اللى أسمه " الجعفرى ":smile02[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الخلل الفكرى موجود من زمان
> 
> و مش نتيجة المناهج
> 
> ...


والفكر دة جاى منين يا هندسة
جة  طيورى كدة مش منهج وافكار تراثية فى الكتب بيسمعوها كل يوم فى المدرسة والجامع:act23:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> والفكر دة جاى منين يا هندسة
> جة  طيورى كدة مش منهج وافكار تراثية فى الكتب بيسمعوها كل يوم فى المدرسة والجامع:act23:


 *[FONT=&quot]مش هتلاقى فى مناهج الأزهر كله نص بيقول أقتل المسيحي*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى فى القرآن على فكرة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هتلاقيهم يقولوا عليكم ( كفرة ) ( مُشركين ) ( ضآلين ) ...وهكذا  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى حاجة بسيطة يعنى
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش هتلاقى فى مناهج الأزهر كله نص بيقول أقتل المسيحي*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى فى القرآن على فكرة ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هتلاقيهم يقولوا عليكم ( كفرة ) ( مُشركين ) ( ضآلين ) ...وهكذا  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى حاجة بسيطة يعنى
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


ههههههه زيى اقتلة بس متعوروش كدة[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> ههههههه زيى اقتلة بس متعوروش كدة


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ .. أدبحها بشويش يا معلم 
*​​:new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وتخيلاتنا  لية ؟.. مانرجع بالذاكرة لورا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتى ناسية الظروف اللى أستلم فيها " مبارك " البلد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد أغتيال السادات فى 81 – واللى أغتاله عناصر من الجيش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أحتلت " جماعة الجهاد " مدينة أسيوط  ومذبحة الشرطة 118 قتيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تمت السيطرة على الوضع كله فى 48 ساعة فقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتم حشد الجماعات دى كلها ع السجون وأحكام عسكرية
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"مبارك" لم ينتظر حد يفوضه ولا أنتظر حد من الأعلام يجعجع ويجعر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو حد يطلع فى برامج يقوله : أعمل محاكم عسكرية ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أستعاد السيطر على البلد من غير يقولنا ::smile01 ( أنتم نور عنينا ) :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*قصدك إننا لبسناه ؟​*
:t23:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ ... مافيش أم هتبعت أبنها يجاهد فى سبيل الله عشان الحور العين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تجوزه هى بمعرفتها أحسن ..
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ممكن تبعته ياخد بتار أبوه أو أخوه .. لكن يجاهد دى لأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*ما اقصدش إنها تخليه ينتحر يعنى 

أقصد إنها بتعلمه يكره غير المسلم 

صح ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> والفكر دة جاى منين يا هندسة
> جة  طيورى كدة مش منهج وافكار تراثية فى الكتب بيسمعوها كل يوم فى المدرسة والجامع:act23:


*هو دا الل اقصده
:download:​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]ألا أذا كنت تقصد المنهج الأسلامي
> [FONT=&quot]
> الريس بيطالب بتغيير الخطاب الديني ..وأنا بصراحة مش فاهم هو يقصد أية
> [FONT=&quot]يعنى مثلاً هيشبطوا آيات القرآن اللى بتقول [FONT=&quot]لقد كفر الذين قالوا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة ؟[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
> ...


----------



## soso a (17 ديسمبر 2016)

يا ايرينى 
ما ناعوت قالت كده برضو 
هههههههههههههههه

شوفت كلامها يا استاذ عبود


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 ديسمبر 2016)

أستاذاى الكريمان عبود وجرجس 


اسمحا لى 


ليس إيمانى بعقيدة ما يترتب عليه إتخاذ موقف عدائى من المخالف


 فليس كفرك بما أؤمن به يرفع عنك حرمة الدم والمال والعرض وأن تكون حرا فيما تؤمن به 


طيب


أنا لاأؤمن بالخلاص المسيحى ، ولا أؤمن بلاهوت السيد المسيح ولا الصلب 


فأنا عندك كافر 


لكن لست مستباحا 


فيه مشكله ؟! ، فيه تعارض ؟!


صح ياعمنا جرجس يابلدياتى ؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2016)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *فأنا عندك كافر *​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتم الأتنين عند بعضكم البعض كفرة ..والعياذُ بالله *​​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2016)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أستاذاى الكريمان عبود وجرجس
> 
> 
> اسمحا لى
> ...


لا يا بلدياتى ولااىتعارض من جهتى
المشكلة مش من  ناحيتى المسيحية المشكلة من الجانب الاسلامى حسب وجهة نظر كثيرين ليس بالضروة ان تكن منهم انت لكنهم يتبعون منهج اسلامى حسب فكرهم
هتقوللى دول متطرفين 
هقولك ماشى
بس جاب التطرف دة منين
ورينى كدة واحد مسيحى فى غاية التطرف لبس حزام ناسف وفجر بية مجموعة مصلين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا يوجد كما اظن لان  عقيدتة ببساطة لا يوجد بها هذا العنف الغريب
ارى صفحات عجيبة على الفيس ليها مئات الالاف المعجبين بافكارها من المصريين
عندما حدثت كارثة البطرسية
طلع الا دامن بتوع الصفحة يقلوا لا تجوز الرحمة عليهم لانهم كفار وجايب ادلة من القران والسنة
وبعدين يعقد مقارنة ليست لها منطق اطلاقا
لما ذا لانسمع عن ارهاب روسيا الصليبية للمسلمين فى سوريا
 وقتل المسلمين  فى بورما ومينمار
كما قالت هيلانة المشكلة تكمن فى مناهج وتعاليم يتشربها الصغار منذ الصغر لديكم ياسر ولا يوجد من يقول هذا خطأ


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> طلع الا دامن بتوع الصفحة يقلوا* لا تجوز الرحمة عليهم لانهم كفار *


 *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك مرة واحد مسلم وواحد مسيحي ماتوا فى حادثة وطلعوا يتحاسبوا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]جم ملايكة الحساب .. كبير الملايكة بيسأل المسلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]/ قولي حاجة واحدة كويسة عملتها قبل ما تموت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاله / لسة مقابل شحات ومديله نص جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكبير بص للملايكة اللى معاه وقالهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]/ خدوه دة على الجنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبص للمسيحي وسأله نفس السؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحي قاله / لسة مدى بواب العمارة 500 جنيه علشان يعمل علمية لأبنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكبير بص للملايكة اللى معاه وقالهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]/ أدولوه الـ 500 جنية بتاعته وأرموه فى النار ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2016)

soso a قال:


> يا ايرينى
> ما ناعوت قالت كده برضو
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> شوفت كلامها يا استاذ عبود


 *[FONT=&quot]عبود لا يقرأ لـ  ناعوت*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قالت أية بقى أذكى أذكياء أخواتها  ؟

[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك مرة واحد مسلم وواحد مسيحي ماتوا فى حادثة وطلعوا يتحاسبوا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]جم ملايكة الحساب .. كبير الملايكة بيسأل المسلم *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]/ قولي حاجة واحدة كويسة عملتها قبل ما تموت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاله / لسة مقابل شحات ومديله نص جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكبير بص للملايكة اللى معاه وقالهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]/ خدوه دة على الجنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبص للمسيحي وسأله نفس السؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحي قاله / لسة مدى بواب العمارة 500 جنيه علشان يعمل علمية لأبنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكبير بص للملايكة اللى معاه وقالهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]/ أدولوه الـ 500 جنية بتاعته وأرموه فى النار ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


طلع كبير الملايكة اخوانى ولا اية
ليهم جيوب حتى فوق هههههه[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (17 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك مرة واحد مسلم وواحد مسيحي ماتوا فى حادثة وطلعوا يتحاسبوا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]جم ملايكة الحساب .. كبير الملايكة بيسأل المسلم *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]/ قولي حاجة واحدة كويسة عملتها قبل ما تموت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاله / لسة مقابل شحات ومديله نص جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكبير بص للملايكة اللى معاه وقالهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]/ خدوه دة على الجنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبص للمسيحي وسأله نفس السؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحي قاله / لسة مدى بواب العمارة 500 جنيه علشان يعمل علمية لأبنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكبير بص للملايكة اللى معاه وقالهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]/ أدولوه الـ 500 جنية بتاعته وأرموه فى النار ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...




والمعنى ........[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتم الأتنين عند بعضكم البعض كفرة ..والعياذُ بالله *​​[/FONT]



*إحنا ما عندناش لقب كافر 

إحنا عندنا لقب غير مؤمن 

ما عنديش أحساس بالكره تجاه غير المؤمن 

فيه فرق كبير يعنى و انت عارف طبعا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2016)

soso a قال:


> يا ايرينى
> ما ناعوت قالت كده برضو
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> شوفت كلامها يا استاذ عبود



*قالت إيه بالظبط ؟

ما تبعتى اللينك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> ورينى كدة واحد مسيحى فى غاية التطرف لبس حزام ناسف وفجر بية مجموعة مصلين ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*إحنا عندنا تطرف عكسى 

الذى يبحث عن الخنوع و يجرى وراؤه و يتلذذ بيه 

بس على أى حال : التطرف دا بيضر الانسان نفسه مش بيضر غيره​*


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إحنا عندنا تطرف عكسى
> 
> الذى يبحث عن الخنوع و يجرى وراؤه و يتلذذ بيه
> 
> بس على أى حال : التطرف دا بيضر الانسان نفسه مش بيضر غيره​*


مين قال خنوع يا هندسة
الموضوع ببساطة اننا ليسنا لدينا ثقافة الدم مثلهم -- الجهاد فى سبيل اللة 
اى جهاد يمكن ان يطلبة اللة غير جهاد التبشير بكلمتة دون سفك نقطة دم واحدة مهما الاخر كان ضد معتنقك ويهاجمة ايضا
شعار غريب اسمة فداك ابى وامى يا رسول اللة
يوصل لدرجة من يهاجم رسول الاسلام فى رسالتة فكريا  يقتل
مازالت حادثة باريس عالقة فى الاذهان حتى الان على ما اعتقد


----------



## soso a (17 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *قالت إيه بالظبط ؟
> 
> ما تبعتى اللينك​*




من هنا يبدأ تجنيد الأطفال على الإرهاب المبكّر ضد المسيحيين.
محمود شفيق ليس إلا تلميذًا أتقن دروسه التي تلقّاها طفلا وطبقها شابًّا ككل تلميذ نجيب.
حاربوا الإرهاب بتنظيف التعليم من أدران الطائفية.
حاربوا الإرهاب الفكري وليس فقط الإرهاب المسلح.
نظّفوا الأدمغة من الإرهاب المعشش بها منذ الطفولة، بدلا من زرع جندي جوار كل كنيسة لا يقدر على حمايتها وحده. 
بدلا من تعيين كتيبة مسلحة جوار كل كنيسة، احموا عقول أطفالنا من التجنيد الداعشي المبكّر.
الإرهاب الفكري مُفرّخ الإرهاب المسلح.
تقتلون إرهابيًّا هنا أو هناك، فيلد لكم الإرهاب الفكري كل يوم ألف إرهابي جديد.
نظفّوا الأدمغة البرعمية من بذور الإرهاب.

فاطمة ناعوت


----------



## peace_86 (17 ديسمبر 2016)

*الله يعين الأخوة المصريين المسيحيين فيما يحدث لكنايسهم مشاكل لم تحدث بهذه الكثرة في آخر مائتي سنة..

*


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2016)

لا احنا طول عمرنا مضطهدين يا بيس  وطول عمرنا برضو متسامحين  متصدقش ان حال الاقباط زمان او من زمن بعيد او قريب كان احسن من الآن لكن هو الظاهر كتر التسامح بيجعل من الاخر كلب مسعور بينهش ويعوى اكتر واكتر 
احنا بنكسب شهداء فى السما وهما بيخسروا  اقل ما فيها حاليا كل واحد مسلم بينه وبين نفسه بيفكر ويراجع نفسه الف مرة ومرة فى اللى بيحصل وازاى يكون القتل وسفك الدماء مبدأ من مبادىء دين سماوى حتى لو كان المبدأ ده متحرف بعض الشىء او القتل ده ناتج عن تعليم خاطىء لكن الدموية موجوده حتى لو بنسبة قليلة فرق كبير بين دين مبنى على الدموية و والغزو ومحاربة الاخر ودين سماوى يتبنى على المحبة والتسامح  خلى الناس تفكر وتدور على الحق من الباطل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2016)

soso a قال:


> *والمعنى *........


 *[FONT=&quot]المعنى ...أن فيه ناس شايفين أن هم فقط من سيرثوا الجنة (الملكوت)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو كان غيرهم بيبذل محبته للناس بكل تواضع ويخدم البشرية 1000 ضعف *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى شروحات ثابتة عند كِبار أئمة المسلمين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لـ " ناعوتي " مش قلت لك أذكى أخواتها من قبل ما أقرا هى كاتبة أية ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صور الكتب المدرسية دى ( نصوص قرآن ) ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والسؤال لـ " ناعوت " يا أذكى أخواتك 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتهاجمى اللى واضع نصوص قرآنية فى كتاب دين مدرسي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزاه يعمل أية ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] يلغى ( الفاتحة ) اللى بيفتتح بيها المسلم صلاته ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين يطلع لنا واحد ويقول : ألغوا النص الأنجيلي الذى يذكر الأنبياء الكذبة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو يقصد مين ؟؟؟ ... بيقصد نبي الأسلام .. وألا فيه حد غيره ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحقيقة التى يجب أن نعترف بها جميعاً
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أن العقيدتان ترفضان بعضهما البعض ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فما هو المطلوب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألغاء النصوص هنا وهناك لمجاملة بعضهما البعض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم العمل على تأكيد أن الدين لله والوطن لنا جميعاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل حى متعلق من عرقوبه ..[/FONT]*​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إحنا ما عندناش لقب كافر
> إحنا عندنا لقب غير مؤمن
> ما عنديش أحساس بالكره تجاه غير المؤمن
> فيه فرق كبير يعنى و انت عارف طبعا​*


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتى معندكيش أحساس بالكُره .. زى أنا كمان معنديش .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه مننا كتيررر جداً - وبدون نصوص دينية – وبدون دين كمان  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معندكيش ( كافر ) لأنها لغة عربية وتحمل أكثر من معنى ومقصود.. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن عندك ( غير المؤمن )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ( ضال ) .. هى هى .. ( ولا الضآلييين ) ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الفرق – فقط – هو الأحساس بالكراهية أو الحقد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الظلم تعميم الكلام دة على كل المصريين  [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soso a (18 ديسمبر 2016)

رأى انا الغاء تدريس الدين للطرفين فى المدرسه 
عايزين يحطوا ماده لاخلاق او للتربيه الوطنيه براحتهم 
الدين يدرس بالجوامع او الكنايس كل شخص يستقى من مؤسسته وبيته 
ده اول خطوه لانشاء جيل غير متعصب بجد 
لا تتخيل كم المهازل اللى بنشوفها بجد حال يحزن


----------



## Remark (18 ديسمبر 2016)

*مَنْ حشا الحزام الناسف بالشظايا ؟ .. بقلم : فاطمة ناعوت*

*مَنْ حشا الحزام الناسف بالشظايا ؟ .. بقلم : "فاطمة ناعوت"

سؤالان:
الأول :* من هو الشخص الذى نسج السترة الانتحارية ودسّ المتفجرات والكرات الحديدية فى حشاياها، وحشا الشظايا والمسامير فى خزائن حزامها الناسف وركّب صاعقها وأوصل أسلاكها، ثم ساعد الإرهابى محمود شفيق، على ارتدائها وتحزيم خصره بالحزام، ليفجّر الكنيسة البطرسية مُزهقًا أرواح خمسة وعشرين شهيدًا وشهيدة ؟

*الثانى :* ماذا كان يفعل ذلك الإرهابى التعس عشيةَ المذبحة، قبل أن ينام ليلته عاقدًا العزم على التوجّه إلى الكنيسة البطرسية إن أصبح الصبح، ليضغط زر الصاعق فى حزامه الناسف فيقتل نفسه ومعه أكبر عدد ممكن من المسيحيين العُزّل لحظة صلاتهم فى دار عبادتهم صائمين ينتظرون عيدهم ؟

أجابت جريدة الأهرام عن السؤال الثانى فى عدد الجمعة 16 ديسمبر، فيما ورد فى اعترافات أحد المتورطين فى المذبحة، وهو المتهم رامى عبدالحميد، الذى آوى الإرهابى الانتحارى محمود شفيق داخل شقته بحى الزيتون، وذكر أن الانتحارى سهر ليلة الجريمة يستمع إلى فلاشة صوتية مسجّل عليها خطب «الشيخ» يوسف القرضاوى، الهارب إلى قطر، ويفتى فيها بأن العمليات الانتحارية ضد أقباط مصر المسيحيين وتفجير كنائسهم ونهب أموالهم واستباحة أعراضهم، إن هى إلا نصرٌ مبين للإسلام، وأن مرتكب تلك الخسائس مصيره الجنّة بأنهارها وعسلها ولبنها وحور عينها، وأقر رامى عبدالحميد فى ثنايا اعترافاته، بحسب جريدة الأهرام، بأن الانتحارى محمود شفيق بدأ منذ بزوغ الفجر فى الحديث عن النعيم الذى ينتظره فى الجنة، وبعدها تمنطق بحزامه الناسف وتوجّه إلى حرم الكاتدرائية قاصدًا لقاء حتفه وتفجير الكنيسة البطرسية.

هنا تتجلّى إجابة السؤال الأول : يوسف القرضاوى وأحمد النقيب وياسر برهامى ومحمد حسان وعمر عبدالرحمن ووجدى غنيم وأبو إسلام وخالد عبدالله إلى آخر القائمة التى نحفظها جميعًا عن ظهر قلب، لأنهم أثروا من دم مصر، وسكنوا القصور من قوت بسطائها الذين آمنوا بهم فصدّقوا أن المصريين جميعًا كفّارٌ مهدورة دماؤهم، فالمسيحيون مشركون بالله والمسلمون مرتدّون عن دين الله، وليس على دين الحق إلا هم : الفرقة الناجية التى تجاهد فى سبيل الله بقتل المشركين والمرتدين، وفق مزاعمهم المريضة، لهذا كانت جريمة الجمعة فى المسجد، ومذبحة الكنيسة يوم الأحد.

الجُناة فى مذبحة اليوم وكل يوم هم من يصرخون فى آذاننا : «المسيحيون مشركون كفّار، حرام أن تهنئهم فى أعيادهم، حرام أن تترحم على موتاهم، حرام أن تودهم أو تحبّهم، ليس لهم إلا القسط والبرّ».

أولئك هم القتلة الحقيقيون مفجرو الثمانى وخمسين كنيسة التى انتهت بالكنيسة البطرسية، الأحد الماضى، وما قبلها من كنائس وما بعدها، لا سمح اللهُ ولا قدّر، أولئك «المشايخ» الذين يحرّضون على قتل المسيحيين من فوق المنابر وعلى شاشات الفضائيات وعبر مكبرات الصوت وفى شرائط التسجيل المدعومة التى تملأ الأرصفة والأكشاك، هم الإرهابيون الحقيقيون الذين تغضّ الدولة عنهم الطرفَ، وتلقى القبض على أصابعهم من أمثال محمود شفيق ورامى عبدالحميد ومن شابههم، وما هم إلا أدوات رخيصة بلا عقل، تتحرك بتوجيهات وفتاوى أسيادها، القاتل الحقيقى هم أولئك الآمنون فى دفء وساداتهم فى القاهرة وفى الدوحة، الذين من فوق منابرهم يملأون القلوب بالقيح والصديد والبغض، ثم يصعدون على شاشاتنا ليشجبوا قتل قتلاهم، وهم يظنّون أننا لا نرى الدم السائل من أنيابهم والصديد المتقيّح فوق ألسنهم، أولئك هم القتلة.

المصدر : "*اليوم السابـع*"


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2016)

soso a قال:


> رأى انا الغاء تدريس الدين للطرفين فى المدرسه
> عايزين يحطوا ماده لاخلاق او للتربيه الوطنيه براحتهم
> الدين يدرس بالجوامع او الكنايس كل شخص يستقى من مؤسسته وبيته
> ده اول خطوه لانشاء جيل غير متعصب بجد
> لا تتخيل كم المهازل اللى بنشوفها بجد حال يحزن



حقيقى يا سوسو المدارس دى اساس التعصب
مش محتاجين حصص الدين كفايه المدرسين المتعصبين
يطلعوا جيل ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا
فى مدرسه فى مدرسة بنتى بتقولها انتى خساره فيهم
منتهى البجاحه والتعصب العلنى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> مين قال خنوع يا هندسة
> الموضوع ببساطة اننا ليسنا لدينا ثقافة الدم مثلهم -- الجهاد فى سبيل اللة
> اى جهاد يمكن ان يطلبة اللة غير جهاد التبشير بكلمتة دون سفك نقطة دم واحدة مهما الاخر كان ضد معتنقك ويهاجمة ايضا
> شعار غريب اسمة فداك ابى وامى يا رسول اللة
> ...



*فيه ناس قالت خنوع : مش إنت يا جرجس 

و موافقاك على باقى الكلام طبعا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2016)

soso a قال:


> من هنا يبدأ تجنيد الأطفال على الإرهاب المبكّر ضد المسيحيين.
> محمود شفيق ليس إلا تلميذًا أتقن دروسه التي تلقّاها طفلا وطبقها شابًّا ككل تلميذ نجيب.
> حاربوا الإرهاب بتنظيف التعليم من أدران الطائفية.
> حاربوا الإرهاب الفكري وليس فقط الإرهاب المسلح.
> ...



*لا معلش مش فاهمة يعنى 

هى عايزة تلغى الفاتحة ؟؟ 

و لا الأديان الأخرى غير الاسلام على حق ؟؟

مش فاهمة أنا 

طبعا : ديه ولية بتستعبط 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> حقيقى يا سوسو المدارس دى اساس التعصب
> مش محتاجين حصص الدين كفايه المدرسين المتعصبين
> يطلعوا جيل ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا
> فى مدرسه فى مدرسة بنتى بتقولها انتى خساره فيهم
> منتهى البجاحه والتعصب العلنى



*لا مش المدارس 

الفكر الاسلامى هو السبب 

كون ان فى مدرسة بنتك قالولها كدة 

طب أنا فى الكلية : زميلاتى قالولى نفس الجملة من 20 سنة 

دا بقى يقى العيب فى مين ؟ فى المدرسين و لا فى الفكر الل جوة الناس ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتى معندكيش أحساس بالكُره .. زى أنا كمان معنديش .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه مننا كتيررر جداً - وبدون نصوص دينية – وبدون دين كمان  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معندكيش ( كافر ) لأنها لغة عربية وتحمل أكثر من معنى ومقصود.. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن عندك ( غير المؤمن )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ( ضال ) .. هى هى .. ( ولا الضآلييين ) ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الفرق – فقط – هو الأحساس بالكراهية أو الحقد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الظلم تعميم الكلام دة على كل المصريين  [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



*أقصد الفرق فى إنه محلل دم و عرض و مال الكافر 

____________________

ضال - غير مؤمن - كافر

أيًا كان اللقب ما يفرقش عندى 

المهم إنه ما يحللش دمى أو عرضى أو مالى 


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيًا كان اللقب ما يفرقش عندى
> المهم إنه ما يحللش دمى أو عرضى أو مالى ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]ومين اللى بيروج لهذه الأفكار ؟ .. مش هو إعلام الدولة ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الجريدة اللى بتكتب فيها " ناعوت " مقالاتها التنويرية الفشخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى نفس الجريدة اللى بتنشر فتاوى "برهامى" بعدم جواز تهنئة المسيحين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل عيد ..كل عيد يجيبوا لك نفس الفتاوى ويبروزوها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وهى نفس الجريدة اللى قرينا فيها لـ "القرضاوى" و"الحويني" و"أبو أسلام"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وباقى شلة المخابيل .. اللى عمرنا ما سمعنا عنهم الا بعد ( مخروبة يناير )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمرك قبل كدة سمعتى عن الشيخ " هاتوا لى راجل " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمرك سمعتى عن الشيخ "ميزو" ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مين اللى جابهم ونفخ فيهم وعمل منهم نجوم ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (20 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ومين اللى بيروج لهذه الأفكار ؟ .. مش هو إعلام الدولة ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الجريدة اللى بتكتب فيها " ناعوت " مقالاتها التنويرية الفشخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى نفس الجريدة اللى بتنشر فتاوى "برهامى" بعدم جواز تهنئة المسيحين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل عيد ..كل عيد يجيبوا لك نفس الفتاوى ويبروزوها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وهى نفس الجريدة اللى قرينا فيها لـ "القرضاوى" و"الحويني" و"أبو أسلام"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وباقى شلة المخابيل .. اللى عمرنا ما سمعنا عنهم الا بعد ( مخروبة يناير )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمرك قبل كدة سمعتى عن الشيخ " هاتوا لى راجل " ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمرك سمعتى عن الشيخ "ميزو" ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى جابهم ونفخ فيهم وعمل منهم نجوم ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



الاعلام يروج وينشر  ويضخم احيانا لكن الاعلام بيقلفش كتب يا مستر عبود
الاعلام  اه فعلا احيانا بيضخم من ناس ويقلل من ناس واحيانا احداث  ومعرفش الحقيقة على مزاج مين الدنيا بتمشى فى القنوات الفضائية لكن الحق يتقال مسمعناش عن اعلام صنع ديانات وغصب الناس على اعتناقها !
هى مش دى كلها افكار شيوخ فى كتب دينية موثقة ومعروفة لدى المسلمين؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> الاعلام يروج وينشر  ويضخم احيانا لكن الاعلام بيقلفش كتب يا مستر عبود
> الاعلام  اه فعلا احيانا بيضخم من ناس ويقلل من ناس واحيانا احداث  ومعرفش الحقيقة على مزاج مين الدنيا بتمشى فى القنوات الفضائية لكن الحق يتقال مسمعناش عن اعلام صنع ديانات وغصب الناس على اعتناقها !
> هى مش دى كلها افكار شيوخ فى كتب دينية موثقة ومعروفة لدى المسلمين؟


 *[FONT=&quot]الإعلام ما بيألفش كُتب لكنه بيصنع ( توجه ) ..وهو ألعن وأدل سبيلا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]مين "بُرهامى" وشلته وعرفناهم منين ؟ ولية كل عيد الإعلام يبروز لنا فتاويهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليه كل عيد تحط لنا صورهم وجنب منها ( لايجوز تهنئة النصارى .... )!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهما مش بيقولوها مرة ويسكتوا .. لأ .. بتتكرر كل عيد ..![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الغرض الإعلامي : شايفين دول ؟ خدوا بالكم ..هما دول السبب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شايفين دول لو وصلوا لكراسي الحكم هيعملوا فيكم أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رد فعل الطرف الآخر أية ؟ ... 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هتردى عليه بمنتهى البساطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وهو يعنى جاب حاجة من عنده ؟ - دينه هو اللى بيقول كدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما أنتى عندك ألف حق .. دة الرد الطبيعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أتخلقت حالة توجه غرضها وضع فئات المجتمع على نار هادية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيكون من السهل تطويق الجميع ...عند اللزوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للكتب الأسلامية ... فيه كتب بداخلها سموم وكوارث لا تتخيليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما واحد أعلامى يجيبها  لنا ويبتدى يقرا لنا فكر دموي لناس ماتت من قرون ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يبقى غرضه أية ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كل الأمم بتضع المستقبل فى أيدي أبنائها ... ماعدا أحنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنضع المستقبل فى أيدى أمواتنا ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]أستكمالاً لوجهة نظري ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما فجأة طلع التلفزيون المصري لقطع أذاعة ماتش كورة ع الهوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأذاعة آذان العصر ... ( دة توجه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما يصنع نجومية للشيخ " الشعراوي" ... ( توجه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع إن "الشعراوى" كان كل اللى بيعمله يفسر قرآن ومع السلامة وشكراً ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لما يطلع برنامج علمي يكلمنى عن الباعوضة والناموسة وذكر السلعوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقوموا جايين لاضمين فى أسمه ( الإيمان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عشان يبقى أسمه برنامج ( العلم والإيمان ) ..اية علاقة الإيمان بالموضوع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غير أنه فى كل مشهد الدكتور " مصطفى محمود " يقول ( سبحان الله ) !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فـ ( التوجهات الإعلامية )  بقيت تختلف من جيل لجيل [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2016)

تمام لكن كل الشخصيات الغريبة المريبة اللى بتطلع حاليا على الفضائيات قبل كده كانت موجودة  الاعلام مخترعهاش ! قبل منشوفهم على التلفزيون كنا بنشوفهم بيتحركوا فى الشوارع ويتنقلوا فى المساجد من درس للتانى والناس دى ليهم ناسهم اللى يؤمنوا جدا بكلامهم وبيحفظوا كل شرحهم ودروسهم سواء بقا كانوا فى الجوامع او فى الدروس الدينية اللى بتتاخد فى اماكن مخصصة لكده زى المعاهد الدينية ومقرات الجمعيات الخيرية وغيره 
ده حتى الايام دى عملوا دروس للسيدات فى المساجد يعنى مش مكتفيين بلف دماغ الشباب وبس ده كمان السيدات والاطفال 
يعنى عاوزة اقولك الاعلام بيلمع ممكن يوضح جايز بيعرض كل ماهو على الساحة بدون تمييز حلو او وحش ( ودى مصيبة سوده مبنكرش ) وعلى المشاهد انه يختار اتجاهه على فين ومع الاسف الناس دول عاملين لهم شعبية جامدة جداا فى كل الاحياء والغلابة كتير وانت فاهم اد ايه هما بيقدروا يسيطروا على فكر الغلابة !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> تمام لكن كل الشخصيات الغريبة المريبة اللى بتطلع حاليا على الفضائيات قبل كده كانت موجودة  الاعلام مخترعهاش !


 *[FONT=&quot]موجودين طبعاً ... لكنهم نكرات فى الأصل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اقرى الموضوع ده وانتى تفهمى أنا أأقصد أية *​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (21 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> تمام لكن كل الشخصيات الغريبة المريبة اللى بتطلع حاليا على الفضائيات قبل كده كانت موجودة  الاعلام مخترعهاش ! قبل منشوفهم على التلفزيون كنا بنشوفهم بيتحركوا فى الشوارع ويتنقلوا فى المساجد من درس للتانى والناس دى ليهم ناسهم اللى يؤمنوا جدا بكلامهم وبيحفظوا كل شرحهم ودروسهم سواء بقا كانوا فى الجوامع او فى الدروس الدينية اللى بتتاخد فى اماكن مخصصة لكده زى المعاهد الدينية ومقرات الجمعيات الخيرية وغيره
> ده حتى الايام دى عملوا دروس للسيدات فى المساجد يعنى مش مكتفيين بلف دماغ الشباب وبس ده كمان السيدات والاطفال
> يعنى عاوزة اقولك الاعلام بيلمع ممكن يوضح جايز بيعرض كل ماهو على الساحة بدون تمييز حلو او وحش ( ودى مصيبة سوده مبنكرش ) وعلى المشاهد انه يختار اتجاهه على فين ومع الاسف الناس دول عاملين لهم شعبية جامدة جداا فى كل الاحياء والغلابة كتير وانت فاهم اد ايه هما بيقدروا يسيطروا على فكر الغلابة !



*الناس دية موجودين من زماااااااااااااان قوي على فكره قبل الستينات كمان لكن مش كنا نسمع عنهم، لكن الإعلام لما بدأ يسلط الضوء عليهم فظهروا بطريقة مستفزة، مع ان لو رجعتي لزمان عمرنا ما كنا في الإعلام بنشوف حاجة زي كده، كنا نسمع من واحد صديق أو قريب ان فيه حتى بيفتي في بلاد الماو ماو ههههههه أو في منطقة متطرفة سمعه صدفه، لكن الإعلام مش كان بيركز عليهم خالص، فاللي اداهم شهرة واسعة وضخم الموضوع واعطاهم شهرة واسعة هو الإعلام ودية حقيقة لا يمكن نتغاضى عنها، لأن بدأ الموضوع من الجرائد كنا زمان نسمع مواطن اعتدى على مواطن، ثم إذ فجأة تحولت لكلمة تاني خالص هي اساس المشاكل، لما كتبوا مسلم يعتدي على قبطي، أو العكس، فاشتعلت الناس غضباً وبدأ مشكلة الصراع الديني اللي اسسه وساهم فيه الإعلام بصورة فجة، لأن ممكن تسمعي أن مسلم ومسيحي بيتخانقوا ويطلع في النهاية اتنين مسجلين خطر بيتخانقوا مع بعض، يقوم الموضوع - بقدرة قادر - يتقلب لمشكلة طائفية بسبب انه انتشر كلمة مسلم وقبطي بيتخانقوا مع بعض، والموضوع لا له دعوة بمسيحي ولا مسلم دول اتنين حرامية ومسجلين خطر وبيضبروا في بعض علشان سريقة والا نصبايه فاش حشر موضوع ديانتهم في الموضوع هنا ويتكتبوا في صفحة الحوادث على انهم في صراع ديني، وهو ده الوجه القبيح من الإعلام اللي افسد الحياة كلها وبدأ يكذب في كل شيء بلا استثناء، عن نفسي بطلت اتفرج على برامج وبخاصة اسياسية ولا حتى الدينية لأنها كلها كذب في كذب واشعات ليس لها حصر وكله له أغراضه الخاصة... وطول ما الإعلام بهذه الصورة البلد عمرها ما هاتنعدل ابداًُ.*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *الناس دية موجودين من زماااااااااااااان قوي على فكره قبل الستينات كمان لكن مش كنا نسمع عنهم، لكن الإعلام لما بدأ يسلط الضوء عليهم فظهروا بطريقة مستفزة، مع ان لو رجعتي لزمان عمرنا ما كنا في الإعلام بنشوف حاجة زي كده،.*​


*
ليه ماكنتش بتسمع وتشوف الشعــــــــــــراوى حبيب المصريين كل اسبوع بعد صلاة الجمعة  :gun:

ده انت حتى اكبر منى بعشرين سنة  
:smile01:smile01:smile01

الشعراوى هو اللى روى بذور التطرف وكراهية المسلم للمسيحى (( إعلاميا )) 
عشان كدة ربنا ادبه بسرطان فى اللسان 
​*


----------



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2016)

*انا مش باتكلم عن الشعرواي ولا الشيخ كشك، انا باتكلم عن الإخوان والسلفيين بهذه الصورة الفجة، لأن زمان اللي كنا بنسمع عنهم كانوا يتعدوا على صوابع اليد الواحدة، ومش في حد فيهم كان يجروء ويتكلم عن قتل أحد أو هدم كنيسة.. الخ، كلها كانت كلمات تخص اشياء معينة لكن مش بالصورة اللي بتحصل النهاردة خالص، ولا كلام الجرائد عن تصنيف الناس قيطي ومسلم اللي بدأ تظهر في وقت متأخر شوية واتساب لحد ما استفحل بقوة، لأن لو فيه جدية من الدولة انها تعالج ألأمور فعلياً تبدأ بالإعلام سواء مكتوب والا مسموع.. لكن للأسف الموضع بقى عادي ومُصنف تحت مسمى شكلي اسمه الحريات....*​


----------



## soul & life (22 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *الناس دية موجودين من زماااااااااااااان قوي على فكره قبل الستينات كمان لكن مش كنا نسمع عنهم، لكن الإعلام لما بدأ يسلط الضوء عليهم فظهروا بطريقة مستفزة، مع ان لو رجعتي لزمان عمرنا ما كنا في الإعلام بنشوف حاجة زي كده، كنا نسمع من واحد صديق أو قريب ان فيه حتى بيفتي في بلاد الماو ماو ههههههه أو في منطقة متطرفة سمعه صدفه، لكن الإعلام مش كان بيركز عليهم خالص، فاللي اداهم شهرة واسعة وضخم الموضوع واعطاهم شهرة واسعة هو الإعلام ودية حقيقة لا يمكن نتغاضى عنها، لأن بدأ الموضوع من الجرائد كنا زمان نسمع مواطن اعتدى على مواطن، ثم إذ فجأة تحولت لكلمة تاني خالص هي اساس المشاكل، لما كتبوا مسلم يعتدي على قبطي، أو العكس، فاشتعلت الناس غضباً وبدأ مشكلة الصراع الديني اللي اسسه وساهم فيه الإعلام بصورة فجة، لأن ممكن تسمعي أن مسلم ومسيحي بيتخانقوا ويطلع في النهاية اتنين مسجلين خطر بيتخانقوا مع بعض، يقوم الموضوع - بقدرة قادر - يتقلب لمشكلة طائفية بسبب انه انتشر كلمة مسلم وقبطي بيتخانقوا مع بعض، والموضوع لا له دعوة بمسيحي ولا مسلم دول اتنين حرامية ومسجلين خطر وبيضبروا في بعض علشان سريقة والا نصبايه فاش حشر موضوع ديانتهم في الموضوع هنا ويتكتبوا في صفحة الحوادث على انهم في صراع ديني، وهو ده الوجه القبيح من الإعلام اللي افسد الحياة كلها وبدأ يكذب في كل شيء بلا استثناء، عن نفسي بطلت اتفرج على برامج وبخاصة اسياسية ولا حتى الدينية لأنها كلها كذب في كذب واشعات ليس لها حصر وكله له أغراضه الخاصة... وطول ما الإعلام بهذه الصورة البلد عمرها ما هاتنعدل ابداًُ.*​



بعتقد اللى حاصل حاليا وبنشوفه ف صور عمليات ارهابية ضد المسحيين وفتن طائفيية بين المسلمين والمسحيين و الخطف وغيره كل ده مش نتاج سنة ولا انثين ده موروث بيمتد ويكبر وعايش عبر الاجيال نقدر نقول من السبعينيات وهما بيبنوا ويعلو فى مدينة الحقد والكراهية ممكن رموز تلك المدينة كانوا يعيشون فى الظلام ولا يظهرون للنور والعامة لكن ده ميمنعش وجودهم موجودين فى الخفاء تلميعهم اعلاميا ساعد شوية على وجود شعبية ليهم اكتر  واكتر 
قبل كده كنا بنقول ده تعتيم اعلامى لاننا كنا بنسمع الشيوخ دول فى خطب الجمعة وهما نازلين حرق وقتل فينا بجاز ونسمعها بودنا ونسكت وتاعد اودام التلفزيون تلاقيهم جيبنلك شيخ حبوب ولذوذ بيشكر فى اهل الكتاب ويبوس ويحض فى القسيس اعلان منه لمحبته العميقة للاخوة الاقباط  
حاليا اللعب بقا على المكشوف واللى يدفع اكتر هيلمع اكتر واكتر


----------



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> بعتقد اللى حاصل حاليا وبنشوفه ف صور عمليات ارهابية ضد المسحيين وفتن طائفيية بين المسلمين والمسحيين و الخطف وغيره كل ده مش نتاج سنة ولا انثين ده موروث بيمتد ويكبر وعايش عبر الاجيال نقدر نقول من السبعينيات وهما بيبنوا ويعلو فى مدينة الحقد والكراهية ممكن رموز تلك المدينة كانوا يعيشون فى الظلام ولا يظهرون للنور والعامة لكن ده ميمنعش وجودهم موجودين فى الخفاء تلميعهم اعلاميا ساعد شوية على وجود شعبية ليهم اكتر  واكتر
> قبل كده كنا بنقول ده تعتيم اعلامى لاننا كنا بنسمع الشيوخ دول فى خطب الجمعة وهما نازلين حرق وقتل فينا بجاز ونسمعها بودنا ونسكت وتاعد اودام التلفزيون تلاقيهم جيبنلك شيخ حبوب ولذوذ بيشكر فى اهل الكتاب ويبوس ويحض فى القسيس اعلان منه لمحبته العميقة للاخوة الاقباط
> حاليا اللعب بقا على المكشوف واللى يدفع اكتر هيلمع اكتر واكتر



مهي دية المشكلة التلميع والتركيز عليهم واعطائهم المجال الأكبر والأوسع لينشروا رسمياً أفكارهم المدمرة، لأن كده صار ليهم كل جرأة أن يفعلوا ما يحلوا لهما واللي هايدفع التمن مش بس المسيحيين ده الدولة كلها، لأنها أعطتهم شرعية رسمية بالتغاضي عن كلامهم اللي بيشجع على الأفعال الإرهابية.

وشوفي الإعلام بيساهم بشكل رسمي ممنهج أن يعطيهم قوى أكبر وأوسع وعلى المكشوف، حتى تلاقي أن شوية أولاد يعملوا فيديو لداعش يتم اتهامهم بازدراء الأديان وياخدوا أقصى عقوبة ثم ينطردوا من بلدهم ويسبوها قسراً واللي بيتكلم ليل ونهار قدام عنيهم وأمام كل الناس وفي الدش على مرأى ومسامع العالم كله ويحض على القتل وسفك الدماء يصير بريء وعنده حرية أكبر مني ومنك ولا يتم محاسبته مع انه بيتكلم علني على مسامع الجميع ومش محتاج شهود إثبات بل كل شيء مكشوف وواضح امام الكل بلا استثناء.

 وحتى اللي بيعمل ازدراء بأي دين منهم مش بيتحاسب ولا حتى اللي بيتكلم في الجرائد وفي وسائل الإعلام ويحض على الفتنة.. الخ، مش بيتقبض عليه ولا حتى بتنويه أن هذا جرم ويحاسب عليه القانون، يعني مش هاتلاقي برنامج واحد ولا حد حتى يتكلم عن أن هناك جريمة أو كلام المفروض يتم محاسبة صاحبه عليه، بل كمان بيستضيفهم في برامج ليعبروا عن رأيهم بحرية، والأولاد اللي اتقبض عليهم واخدوا أقصى عقوبة الكل مش اهتم والبعض قال يستاهلوا، فالإعلام النهاردة مساهم أول في هذا الإرهاب وعلني، فالمشكلة أنهم كانوا في البداية مستخبيين وعارفين انهم بيخالفوا القانون فمش كان حد يجروء أنه يتكلم علني في الإعلام بل كان هناك شويخ مشحونين بغضة وبيتكلموا وفيهم بيتقبض عليهم، النهاردة مين اللي خلاهم يستفحلوا ويكون عندهم الشرعية الرسمية قدام الناس، مش الدولة اللي كمان خلت ناس زي السلفيين يكونوا في البرلمان كحزب رسمي وهما عمالين يفتوا فتاوي تغرق الدولة كلها وساكتين عليهم باسم الرحية، والبعض واخد حصانة لأنه في البرلمانن فيه دولة في الدنيا تعمل أحواب دينية متطرفة وتسبها توصل للبرلمان، طب ده اسمه ايه انشاء الله !!!!​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 ديسمبر 2016)

*الصراحة مناقشة فاتتنى 

أنا مقتنعة برأى عبود و سول و أيمن 

بس رأيى بالنسبة لـعبود 

صحيح الاعلام نشر الفكر بغباوة 

بس الفِكر أصلا موجود 

أنا لن أنسى أبدا جيراننا المسلمين 

يوم أعلن السادات : عزل البابا شنودة _ و مجلس الشعب كله هاتك يا تصفيق 

جيراننا (الل بيحدفوا لنا بمبونى فى أعيادنا فى البلكونة) قاموا رقصوا و زغردوا 

دا فِكر متأصل 

شوفناه من غير ما الاعلام يوصل للى فيه حاليا 

هو أنا أنسى يوم ما المُدَرسة قالت : نُعِد على أد ما نقدر من قوة ضد الكفار _ و مين الكفارر؟؟

أنسى ؟؟

لااااااا هيهات 

الاعلام نشر الفكر الل أصلا كان فى قلوب المسلمين و لم يعلنوا عنه أمام الكفار 

يعنى المشكلة إن إحنا الل عرفنا الفكر دا 

المسلمين كانوا عارفين من 1400 سنة 

*​


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2016)

انا علفكرة مش مختلفة مع استاذ ايمن واستاذ عبود كل اللى بيقولوه حقيقة لكن انا اللى عاوزة اوصله بالضبط زى ما ايرينى قالت مواقف حياتية بسيطة تدل على ان الشيوخ دى موجودة والناس بيعتنقوا افكارهم من زمان اوى من قبل ما احنا نشوفهم ونعرفهم فى الاعلام 
هى بصراحة قالت مواقف وصلت اللى انا عاوزة اقوله بسرعة وافتكر زمان برضصو الواحد كان بيشوف ناس مسلمة ليهم تصرفات غريبة كده تجاه المسحيين ومكناش بنبقا فاهمين هما كده ليه  لحد ما اعرفنا كل حاجة بتتقال فى الجوامع وبقت بتتقال علناا فى المنابر الاعلامية


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2016)

*هو فعلاً حقيقة ان فيه فكر مضاد مدفون عند ناس كتير لأن بطبيعة الإنسان انه منحاز لفكرة الديني لأنه المحرك الأساسي لوجوده، والتعصب عنده شيء أساسي عميق متجذر أباً عن جد، دية حقيقة لا ننكرها أبداً، والإعلام ساهم ان الموضوع ياخد شرعية وياخد مجال واسع لتتسع الدايرة وتبقى بمجاهرة ممنهجة باسم الحريات، المشكلة فعلاً مش عايزة مناقشات على قدر ما هي عايزة تحرك جاد من الدولة لأن النار هاتاكل الجميع حتى الدولة نفسها من غير أن تدري... وهايفضل الكلام الصوري الشكلي الجميل هو اهتمام الدولة في مواجهة الفتن الطائفية التي تخدرها ولكن لا تعالجها فبتزيدها اشتعالاً لكي تأكل كل ما هو غث وثمين، واللي بيدفع الثمن الأطفال والمراهقين اللي بتيقبلوا الأفكار بطبعهم المتقلب وبيمشوا بحماسة وراء الإعلام اللي بيأثر فيهم سلباً ويحركهم زي ما هو عايز.
*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> مهي دية المشكلة التلميع والتركيز عليهم واعطائهم المجال الأكبر والأوسع لينشروا رسمياً أفكارهم المدمرة، ​


 *[FONT=&quot]وتأكيداً لقولك ... مش الشيوخ بس اللى شهروهم ...عندك الفن كمان*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى انت تسمع عن " رضا الفولي " صاحبة كليب ( سيب أيدي ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان مين يسمع عنها وألا يعرفها ؟ ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اليوم السابع أستضافها وسألها عن كليبها الجديد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى أسمه : ( مابلاش من تحت يا حودة )[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" رضا " نفت بشدة أنها تعرف واحد أسمه "حودة" أصلاً وقالت دى أشاعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس مقالتش أشاعة على الصدر وألا الحوض :love34:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> * الشعراوى هو اللى روى بذور التطرف وكراهية المسلم للمسيحى (( إعلاميا ))
> عشان كدة ربنا ادبه بسرطان فى اللسان
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]بقى الشعراوى ربنا ( أدبه ) بسرطان اللسان بعد ما خلص تفسير القرآن كله ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب كان أدبه قبل ما يخلص الفاتحة ( ولآ الضالين ) ..:thnk0001:
[/FONT]*​​​*[FONT=&quot]كنا بنسمع الشعراوى لسبب واحد فقط ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه كان بيخلص الساعة أتنين ونص .. والماتشات بعد منه دوغرى تلاتة إلا ربع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا أنا ما أوعاش على الكلام دة – لأن أنا و" أيمن " مواليد التمانينات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وربنا يبعد عننا " الحصبة "[/FONT]*​  :new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2016)

*مهي دية المصيبة حتى انتشار الفن الهابط لمعه الإعلام واداله المجال كله، يعني هما كمان سبب في انحدار الفن وانتشار الجهل القبيح، وحتى إعلانات الأفلام الهابطة والإعلانات اللي بتروج لأقراص وحاجت مثلاً للتخسيس وهي كلها نصب ومصالح.. الخ، فالمصيبة هي الإعلام واللي بيعمله في كل حاجة مش بس في الدين ده كمان في الصحة وكل شيء، فطلع جيل عجيب، الجهل عنده أساس، والعجب اني افتكرت حديث طه حسين مع نجيب محفوظ وأنيس منصور وطه السباعي.. الخ بيعيب على جيلهم أنه قليل القراءة بسبب وسائل الإعلام ساعتها (المسرح والتليفزيون والراديو)، أمال لو كان عايش كان قال ايه للجيل ده يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!!
*​*
*[YOUTUBE]sU-ULahGxKA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## peace_86 (23 ديسمبر 2016)

*المسيحيين يحتملون جزء من المشكلة بسبب سكوتهم عن الاضطهادات خلال 14 قرن ولم يتعلموا الدرس أبداً ولا يزالون يمارسون نفس الخطأ منذ البدء.*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]كنا بنسمـــــــــــــــــع الشعراوى لسبب واحد فقط ..​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]لأنه كان بيخلص الساعة أتنين ونص .. والماتشات بعد منه دوغرى تلاتة إلا ربع​*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​ [FONT=&quot]طبعا أنا ما أوعاش على الكلام دة – لأن أنا و" أيمن " مواليد التمانينات​*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​ [FONT=&quot]وربنا يبعد عننا " الحصبة "[/FONT]​  :new6::new6::new6:
> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​*​*[/FONT]*​​


*


ولا انا اوعى علية  بس كنت بسمعه زيك برضو :t33::t33::t33:

المهم

عليك بالماتش يا حلو 

تفتكر إية الفكرة إنهم يخلو الماتش بعد برنامج الشعراوى دووووووووغرى !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟ :​*​*[/FONT]*​​*[/FONT]*​​


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> ولا انا اوعى علية  بس كنت بسمعه زيك برضو :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> المهم
> ...



شكلهم بيتباركو بيه هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 ديسمبر 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *تفتكر إية الفكرة إنهم يخلو الماتش بعد برنامج الشعراوى دووووووووغرى !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟ :*​





soul & life قال:


> شكلهم بيتباركو بيه هههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]أمرك عجيب أنتى وهى .. أنا مُندهش أنكم تغفلوا عن أهم الأحداث التاريخية 
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التى مرت بها مصر ..!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الجمعة يوم أجازة .. وبرنامج الشعراوى كان له مُقدمة موسيقية مُميزة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت أمى – الله يرحمها – أول ما تسمعها ... 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تحضر الغدا فوراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتغدى ويتشال الغدا على الساعة تلاتة الا ربع بالثانية .. أستعداداً لماتش الكورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وينزل الشاي ...وتسحب أمى التليفون على أوضتها علشان ترغى مع خالتى براحتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أزاى مانتوش عارفين أهم اللحظات التاريخية دى اللى كانت بتمر بيها "ماسر" ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مُقررة فى كتاب التاريخ على سنة رابعة أبتدائى !!!
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (25 ديسمبر 2016)

لا بصراحة انا يوم الجمعة مرتبط فى ذهنى بأحداث مشوقة اكثر انه بعد صلاة الجمعة علطول تلاقى المصليين يطلعوا من الجوامع وكلهم حماس والايمان بيبق من وششهم بق كده وبيتوجهوا على الكنايس وبيوت الاقباط يحرقوها ويكسروها وبكده تكون جمعتهم مباركة  وكله فى سبيل الله والجهاد الجهاد ههههههه دى كانت  اللحظات التاريخية اللى بتذكرنى بيوم الجمعة


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2016)

الوضوع قلب على يوم الجمعة لية
على حس يوم الجمعة
بيقولوا ان الجمعة فيها ساعة نحس لية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (25 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> الوضوع قلب على يوم الجمعة لية
> على حس يوم الجمعة
> بيقولوا ان الجمعة فيها ساعة نحس لية ؟؟؟؟



نحس ايه يا جرجس مبتشوفش الفيس يوم الجمعة عامل ازاى الناس بيهنوا بعض بيوم الجمعة جمعتك مباركة يا اخى والتانى يرد جمعة مباركة بإذن الله
وايام الجهاد شكلنا كنا التورتاية بتاعت كل جمعة هههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 ديسمبر 2016)

grges monir قال:


> الوضوع قلب على يوم الجمعة لية
> على حس يوم الجمعة
> بيقولوا ان الجمعة فيها ساعة نحس لية ؟؟؟؟



*أكيد وقت خطبة الشيخ الشعراوى :w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> نحس ايه يا جرجس مبتشوفش الفيس يوم الجمعة عامل ازاى الناس بيهنوا بعض بيوم الجمعة جمعتك مباركة يا اخى والتانى يرد جمعة مباركة بإذن الله
> وايام الجهاد شكلنا كنا التورتاية بتاعت كل جمعة هههههه



*ما هو احنا كدة برضوا :smil12:

يوم أحد مبارك 

ما فاضلش غير يوم أحد مجيد :cry2:

​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> لا بصراحة انا يوم الجمعة مرتبط فى ذهنى بأحداث مشوقة اكثر انه بعد صلاة الجمعة علطول تلاقى المصليين يطلعوا من الجوامع وكلهم حماس والايمان بيبق من وششهم بق كده وبيتوجهوا على الكنايس وبيوت الاقباط يحرقوها ويكسروها وبكده تكون جمعتهم مباركة  وكله فى سبيل الله والجهاد الجهاد ههههههه دى كانت  اللحظات التاريخية اللى بتذكرنى بيوم الجمعة



*اهى الاحداث المشوقة دى ماكنتش بتحصل زمااااان .. بالعكس كانوا المسلمين كويسين وهاديين وبيحبوا المسحيين .. لكن الحكاية اختلفت بعد ماعرفوا الإسلام الصحيح على يد الشعراوى ( مسئول الدعوة )
عرف ازاى يكرهم فينا *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 ديسمبر 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أمرك عجيب أنتى وهى .. أنا مُندهش أنكم تغفلوا عن أهم الأحداث التاريخية
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]التى مرت بها مصر ..!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الجمعة يوم أجازة .. وبرنامج الشعراوى كان له مُقدمة موسيقية مُميزة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]كانت أمى – الله يرحمها – أول ما تسمعها ...
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]تحضر الغدا فوراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتغدى ويتشال الغدا على الساعة تلاتة الا ربع بالثانية .. أستعداداً لماتش الكورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وينزل الشاي ...وتسحب أمى التليفون على أوضتها علشان ترغى مع خالتى براحتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*
كل كلامنا كوم والكلام عن ست الحبايب كوم تاااانى 
طبعا يا عبود ذكريات جميلة جدااا ربنا يرحمها .. ( تعيش وتفتكر ) 

بس انا بسأل عن ( التوقيت ) 
توقيت الماتش بعد برنامج الشعراوى .. ليه مش قبلة ولية مش فى توقيت متأخر 
يا سلاااااام وكمان فى وقت ( غدا ) اية الصدف الحلوة دى :hlp:

اقولك انا  

التوقيت مظبوط ومترتب تمام 

عشان يضمنوا اكبر عدد ممكن من الشباب والاسر لمشاهدة الشعراوى فيتم اسلمتهم الإسلام الصحيح ، وبالمرة يعرفوا شوية شبهات مسيحية leasantr

وبكدة قدرت الدولة والازهر على نشر الحصبة بين المسلمين 
:smile01:smile01:smile01*​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (27 ديسمبر 2016)

بصراحة مش متابعة اوى كلام الشعرواى ولا قادرة احدد مدى تاثيره على الناس اللى بيحبوه وبيسمعوه لكن اللى سمعته انه كان صديق للبابا شنودةى او نقدر نقوزل علاقته كويسة بيه
فى اصعب واكثر كراهية للمسحيين سمعتهم وبسمعهم الايام دى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 ديسمبر 2016)

soul & life قال:


> بصراحة مش متابعة اوى كلام الشعرواى ولا قادرة احدد مدى تاثيره على الناس اللى بيحبوه وبيسمعوه لكن اللى سمعته انه كان صديق للبابا شنودةى او نقدر نقوزل علاقته كويسة بيه
> فى اصعب واكثر كراهية للمسحيين سمعتهم وبسمعهم الايام دى



*صدقينى كل الناس بتحب البابا .. 
بس هل لان كل الناس كويسين معاه ولا لان البابا بيسامح وبينفذ ( احبوا اعدائكم ) *


----------



## Maran+atha (20 يناير 2017)

soso a قال:


> من هنا يبدأ تجنيد الأطفال على الإرهاب المبكّر ضد المسيحيين.
> محمود شفيق ليس إلا تلميذًا أتقن دروسه التي تلقّاها طفلا وطبقها شابًّا ككل تلميذ نجيب.
> حاربوا الإرهاب بتنظيف التعليم من أدران الطائفية.
> حاربوا الإرهاب الفكري وليس فقط الإرهاب المسلح.
> ...


[YOUTUBE]sc-jf0aQvMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يناير 2017)

soul & life قال:


> بصراحة مش متابعة اوى كلام الشعرواى ولا قادرة احدد مدى تاثيره على الناس اللى بيحبوه وبيسمعوه لكن اللى سمعته انه كان صديق للبابا شنودةى او نقدر نقوزل علاقته كويسة بيه
> فى اصعب واكثر كراهية للمسحيين سمعتهم وبسمعهم الايام دى



*صدقينى أنا فاكرة إن الشعراوى قال عل البابا شنودة : إحذروا من هذا الثعلب 
:08:

آل بيحبه آل 

:w00t:​*


----------



## Maran+atha (22 يناير 2017)

انظروا الأزهر يعطي تصريح لمن:
[YOUTUBE]7kZbc693RxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------

